# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  KARIOGRAM/spontani pobacaji

## Lana

Bok cure,

evo nas u novom ruhu. Sta smo moderne!! :D 
Ajmo na posao:

Molim sve cure koje su imale nekoliko spontanih za redom, ili su isle na kariogram, ili moraju ici na isti, da napisu sva svoja iskustva. Ja sam o svojoj seriji spontanih vec sto puta pisala, pa evo ako bilo koja ima sta za podijeliti samnom depresivnom, a tice se gore navedenih tema - dobro dosla je! Bilo kaj! Od osjecaja, bolova, strahova, uspjeha, cijena, klinika, genetike - anything!
Thanks unaprijed!

----------


## egemama

bila sam na kariogramo nakon sto mi je u postupku IVF oplodena stanica imala genetsku gresku (triploidan zametak).

rezultati su bili 3% sanse za genetske greske, uz napomenu da treba ponoviti kariogram. nisam ga ponovila.

----------


## Lana

Hallo Egemama,

Mi smo vec kontaktirale prije tvog kariograma, pa mi je drago vidjeti da ste to napravili. Iako, tvoj je kariogram drugog tipa od onog sto bih trebala ja napraviti. ipak me s obzirom na moju povijest spontanih zanima i tvoj razultat, pitanja su: koliko je zabrinjavajuce ovih 3%, koliki je uobicajeni postotatk koji se pri kariogramu javlja kod vecine ljudi i jesi li ti osobno oko rezultata zabrinuta te da li cete ili pokusavate ponovo zaceti bebicu IVF-om?
Kada budu gotovi rezultati kariograma?
Ja idem kod privatne ginekologice, pa sto mogu uciniti oko prijave za kario za sebe i supruga (uputnica, cijena i sl.)?
Thanks unaprijed za tvoje odgovore.
Pusek

----------


## egemama

ako i *imas* uputnicu za kariogram, placa se 800,00 kn, znaci za tebe i muza 1.600.

bez uputnice je i skuplje. meni je doktorica odmah rekla neka si uplatimo dopunsko jer je tada potpuno besplatno, pa smo to i napravili.

rezultate sam cekala oko 2 mj, ali to nije pravilo nego su imali strasnu guzvu i jos mi se ispricavali oko toga. upbicajeno se ceka oko 3 tjedna.

a moj nalaz glasi:

u 2% (sorry, ne znam odakle mi 3%) stanica dobivena monosomija x (45,x). Vecina analiziranih stanica pokazala je normalan zenski kariotip. Zamijecena takoder anenplodija x kromosoma u nekoliko analiziranih stanica (trisomija, tetrasomija x). 
Preporuca se napraviti atogenetsku obradu urina ili koze radi utvrdivanja ili iskljucivanja kromosomskog mozaicizma u drugim stanicnim linijama.

a koliko sam ja zabrinuta? ispocetka sam bila, iako ja to gledam da je ipak 98% ok, a nakon razgovora s doktoricom sam se jos vise smirila jer je ona sama rekla da pomalo sumnja u nalaz jer je uzorak krvi dosta dugo stajao, pa je moguce da pokazuje vece odstupanje nego sto inace je.

trebala sam ponoviti nalaz u 9. mj, ali nisam. nekako si mislim, ja necu odustati od IVF-a i sta mi onda znace postotci, da li je 1% ili 10% sanse za genetsku gresku. ako bude sumnjivo, napravit cu amniocentezu a do tada se necu opterecivati.

----------


## Lana

Hvala Ege! Ma ja sam vec zabrinuta nakon ovih spontanih, jer se dogadjaju zato sto se kromosomi nisu poslozili kak spada, pa me sad strah ako se ikad beba primi da ne bude genetski problema. Nadam se da se sve to vidi amniocentezom.
Hvala jos jednom na tvom odgovoru.

Ostale djevojke, i dalje mi javljajte svoja iskustva!

----------


## Pika

Pa Egice ja ne mogu vjerovati. Suprug i ja smo isto nakon spontanog u 8 mjesecu radili kariogram, i još neke nalaze na viruse i HLA tipizaciju. I rekli su nam da ništa ne plaćamo jer je nama to bilo stavljeno na šifru steriliteta. Laborantice ovde u Splitu izvade krv i šalju u Zagreb i jedino smo taj prijevoz platili 50 kn. I nalazi stignu nakon cca 1.5-2 mjeseca. Pisalo nam je oboma uredan kariogram.
Stvarno mi nije jasno kako to????

----------


## more

Ja sam imala dva spontana (točnije prvispontani, drugi missed). U trećem smo mjesecu ja i mm napravili kariogram na Rebru. Prije toga smo uplatili dopunsko osiguranje, jer su nam na Rebru rekli da je onda besplatno. Nalaz je stigao nakon 4 tjedna - uredan. Sada trenutno pokušavamo po treći put (nadam se treća sreća). Ja sam inače dosta depresivna, strah me je trudnoće, a još više me je strah neuspjeha.
Ali zato kad sam u depri odem na RODIN forum, švrljam, čitam i odmah mi bude lakše  :Laughing: .

Pozdrav sa mora

----------


## Pika

Ovo je stvarno totalno ludo. Kao da nismo u istoj državi. Jedni plaćaju, a drugi ne. Mene su prilikom naručivanja na telefon odmah pitali jeli vam to vezano za neplodnost i kad sam rekla da je onda su rekli dobro onda se ništa ne plaća. Pa stvarno ne znam ko je ovde lud.
Ali znam kad mi je muž radio briseve i kad je predignio nalaze od prva dva brisa da su mu naplatili oko 120 kn. Ja sam mu rekla da su ga sigurno zezli jer je to šifra neplodnosti i to se ne plaća. I budući je treći nalaz brisa (na klamidiju) trebalo čekati najduže kad je išao po njega bila je tu druga osoba i nije mu ništa naplatila. On je pitao za plaćanje od prva dva brisa i ona je rekla da je sve vezano uz sterilitet oslobođeno plaćanja i da mu nisu trebali ništa naplatit. Ne znam šta više da vam kažem, osim da budete oprezni.

----------


## sbrali20

hello svima, čitam i mislim se zar netko ima vremena pročitat moje probleme. Zar postoji još svita koji imaju slične probleme, cijeli svoj život sam zdrava i normalna osoba, sve ide po planu, školuješ se, uživaš u životu cure, udaš se i kreneš raditi bebicu i paf. jedan, dva, tri ,četiri spontana. užas, sve se preokrenilo, ljudi, hvala vam na ovim stranicama, daju neku tajnu energiju   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

> hello svima, čitam i mislim se zar netko ima vremena pročitat moje probleme. Zar postoji još svita koji imaju slične probleme, cijeli svoj život sam zdrava i normalna osoba, sve ide po planu, školuješ se, uživaš u životu cure, udaš se i kreneš raditi bebicu i paf. jedan, dva, tri ,četiri spontana. užas, sve se preokrenilo, ljudi, hvala vam na ovim stranicama, daju neku tajnu energiju


Hej sbrali20... Znaš, imam starijeg brata i sestru. Oboje imaju po dva zdrava sina, a sve su bile normalne, zdrave trudnoće. I kad su ih krenuli raditi, sve je nekako išlo školski, po planu. I onda na red došla njihova mlađa sestrica - pa kao što si ti rekla - jedan, dva, tri spontana... Za sada, četvrti puta sve ide kako treba, nadajmo se da će tako i ostati... Ali bitno je ni jedne sekunde, ni jedne minute ne gubiti nadu i doći će, sigurna sam.   :Love:  

Lana, na kariogram na kraju nismo išli jer sam ostala trudna... Ali genetska nekompatibilnost je toliko rijetka da je gotovo živo čudo naletjeti na partnera sa kojim će se to dogoditi. Osobno sam se te pretrage jako bojala zbog jedne pomalo glupe sitnice. Moj muž ima isto ime i prezime kao i moj pokojni djed, točnije sada se prezivam isto kao što se djevojački preziva moja majka... Iako je ogranak muževe obitelji iz Dalmacije, a majčin iz Like, ipak sam se bojala jer cijelo to pleme povijesno potiče iz Hercegovine... Bila mi je muka već od same pomisli "što ako...?"

----------


## ELLISA

Eto imam iskustva kariogram radili i imunologiju ,ak treba pomoće nekome nek mi se javi na pp.
..čekamo betu i   :Saint:  našeg

----------


## ldugandz

Evo , bila sam na kariogramu u Zagrebu na Rebru prošle godine nakon dva misseda, obavili smo kariogram suprug i ja , ali je obavljen i kariogram ploda koji sam izgubila, rezultate smo čekali oko mjesec dana......

----------


## sbrali20

devet mjeseci, hvala na podršci, ni ja nisam bila na kariogramu , al idem obavit i taj pregeled i HLA tipizaciju, savjeti ginekologa su mi bili da je to nepotrebno raditi jer da nije učestali problem, kod trećeg spontanog, plod smo poslali u bolnicu "Sv. Duh" u citogenetski lab. gdje su mi ustanovili trisomiju krom. br 1, (pitam se, pitaš se)... Ljudi da li znate gdje se obavlja ta pretraga, da li je to, prof. Begović , KBC Rebro ili??? 
Devet mjeseci, puno sreće ti želim  :Heart:

----------


## ELLISA

da na rebru poslat ću ti pp

----------


## Tone

> Pa Egice ja ne mogu vjerovati. Suprug i ja smo isto nakon spontanog u 8 mjesecu radili kariogram, i još neke nalaze na viruse i HLA tipizaciju. I rekli su nam da ništa ne plaćamo jer je nama to bilo stavljeno na šifru steriliteta. Laborantice ovde u Splitu izvade krv i šalju u Zagreb i jedino smo taj prijevoz platili 50 kn. I nalazi stignu nakon cca 1.5-2 mjeseca. Pisalo nam je oboma uredan kariogram.
> Stvarno mi nije jasno kako to????


Suprug i ja smo imali istu proceduru. Ništa ne košta osim onih 50 kn za prijevoz.

----------


## Romina

Ja sam imala prvo bl.ovum i nakon toga dva spontana a jedan od njih sa kiretažom.U trudnoći sa Maurenom sam navodno imala spontani ali je plod ostao tako da me je doc ostavio živjeti u uvjerenju da se radilo o bizanačkoj trudnoći i da je samo ostao tzv. ''borac''. Rekli su mi da ću morati ići na pretrage (i na tu neku tipizaciju) ali nikako da odem :/ Mogu samo reći da se suosjećam sa vama cure  :Love:

----------


## Indi

Mojoj gin. nisu dovoljna 2 spontana da me pošalje igdje. Prvi spontani je bio u 6 tjednu, a drugi 4+3 dana, tako da se ovaj zadnji tretira kao biokemijski. Ako se ponovi 3spontani, onda idemo u Zg na kompletne pretrage...za sad se nadam 3.sreći.

Inače u zadnje vrijeme toliko žena ima spontane da mi se to počelo čini skoro normalnim. Tu mislim i na žene koje su prethodno imale uredne trudnoće, a onda paf...

Svima od srca čim prije veliki + želim.

----------


## nela

I meni su rekli da se kariogram plaća i to neku cifru od koje mi se zavrtilo u glavi, iako imam i dopunsko osiguranje,  ali su mi ga na kraju ipak napravili besplatno  pod šifrom nekog znanstvenog istraživanja, zahvaljujući tome što sam u dotičnom zavodu imala prijatelja.   :Embarassed:  Eto.

----------


## fjora

ja sam imala 2 spontana, a pošto sam na potpomognutoj i teško dolazim do trudnoće ( a i imam godine) nakon ovog zadnjeg sam odlučila napraviti kompletne imunološke pretrge, po preporuci cura sa potpomognute otišla kod D. na Merkur koji mi je sve lijepo napisao što da obavim uglavnom na Rebru, krenula u 2. mjesecu i danas napokon imam sve nalaze, nakon drugog spontanog odnjeli smo materjal na citogentiku na Rebru (1.put nismo, odnosno nisu) - čekala sam taj nalaz 2 mjeseca i sa plodom je bilo sve u redu, zatim smo se naručili na citogenetiku kod prof. Begovića - čekali 2 mjeseca na termin i onda još 1.5 mjesec na rezultate, danas telefonski doznali da je i kariogram oba partnera u redu,
u razgovoru s prof. sam shvatila da ako nešto nije u redu u tim nalazima ne znači da trudnoća ne bi bila u redu i također s djetetom, također da nema načina (ili ih oni ne znaju) da spriječi loš ishod, ali bi trebali biti pod posebnom kontrolom tj. napraviti aminocintezu,
nisam ništa platila- tonu nalaza jer imam dopunsko, ali također se ne plaća ako ginekolog ili dr. opće prakse koji piše uputnice stavi šifru neplodnosti, ipak bi htjela naglasiti da spontani ne znače neplodnost,
mi imamo oba peha, ali nadamo se trećoj sreći i našem   :Saint:   ili
više njih.

----------


## Hera

> Evo , bila sam na kariogramu u Zagrebu na Rebru prošle godine nakon dva misseda, obavili smo kariogram suprug i ja , ali je obavljen i kariogram ploda koji sam izgubila, rezultate smo čekali oko mjesec dana......


Kako mogu zatražiti da se radi i kariogram ploda? 

Nije da to želim, ali, ako se opet desi, željela bih znati. Prošli puta nakon kiretaže mi čak nisu ni rekli da mogu doći po nalaz, već sam to saznala na ovim stranicama, a moj doktor mi je rekao da je to vjerojatno zato što oni rutinski obrade to i da su im svi nalazi gotovo identični, koliko on ima iskustva, nažalost..ako opet budem u istoj situaciji, željela bih moći utjecati barem na to da dobim neki nalaz koji nečem koristi, pa makar ne doznala nešto pametno iz njega, ali da znam da sam pokušala i da su to obradili kako treba....

----------


## sbrali20

bok, hera, možeš tražit citogenetički nalaz ploda, osobno sam imala tri spontana, na zadnjoj kiretaži, koja je inače bila u Splitu, tražila sam nalaz ploda, nažalost sve moraš sam organizirat, u svoj toj muci, suprug mi je čekao u operacijskoj sali, dobio je plod u određenoj otopini, hitno je išao do Zagreba, morao je stići kroz par sati, u ulazu u Zagreb, dočekala ga je hitna, da brže stigne do bolnice Sv. Duh i predao u lab.
Nalaz mi je stigao kroz mjesec dana, sve su mi rekli, bila je curica,( s obzirom da to nebi mogla saznati  svega tada 8 tjedana), trisomija krom. br. 1, genetska bolest bebe i čak inverija br 9, koju imam ja.
Taj nalaz mi je dosta pomogao. Makar, znam da nisam kriva za bilo koji razlog spontanog, a i sam pokazatelj, što dalje napravit. Puno sreće, nadam se da ti neće zatrebati.  :Heart:

----------


## ldugandz

Draga Hera, 
Moj gineklog neposredno prije nego mi je radio kiretažu je rekao da probam organizirati prevoz do Zagreba ( iz varaždina sam) kako bi kiretirani plod mogao doći na vrijeme u Zg na Rebro te bi se na njemu izvršio kariogram. Gin. mi je stvarno bio od velike pomoći i skroz mi je išao na ruku. Tako da neposredno nakon kiretaže on je plod spakirao u neku kutijicu i dao mojima ( moj tata) da ga odvezu u Zg. Nalaz je bio nakon mjesec dana. Znači to je moguće u slučaju kiretaže ili u slučaju spontanog ako uspiješ skupiti.....

----------


## Hera

Cure,

puno vam hvala na informacijama. Iskreno se nadam da mi neće trebati, ali u svakom slučaju, ni višak informacija ne škodi.

----------


## Zvijezda

Drage moje, 

prvi put sam na rodinom forumu i sve vas pozdravljam! 
Ja sam u 9. tjednu trudnoće imala kiretažu ( 1.spontani, missed abortion). 
Iako je prvi nekako sam uspjela isposlovati da mi naprave kariogram ploda iako se to tek radi nakon najmanje 2 spontana . 
Nekako sam se nadala da je to sve bila slučajnost, da mi možda nedostaje nekog hormona trudnoće, vitamina ovih i onih, da je možda stres il neke sitnice... kad ono ustanovljena monosomija 45x ( Turnerov sindrom) - moja ginekologinja se ograđuje tvrdeći da nije genetičarka i da ću više znati tek kad i mm i i ja napravimo karogramne, ali nije mi uopće ništa kazala kolika je ( barem statistički) opasnost da se to ponovi niti da li je ćešće nosilac genske greške muškarac ili žena. Imam 31 god. i jako sam još uvijek tužna jer sam se radovala toj bebi, a sad još moram biti u strahu i kad opet budem trudna. Zna li tko štogod o ovome? Navodno se relativno često ( u čak 1/3 slučajeva) kod pobačenog ploda ustanovi upravo ta monosomija 45x.

----------


## mila80

Bok cure!

Zanima me da li tko zna da li mm ima pravo na putni trošak, radi slijedeći tjedan kariogram zbog azospermije, inače nismo baš blizu zagreba   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

Zvijezdo znam kroz sta prolazis....
Ja imam jos gore iskustvo od tebe... naime imala sam spontani u 10 tjednu,.... pa spontani u 6 tjednu..
pa prekid trudnoce prije 10 dana po nalogu konzilijuma ljecnika jer je na Bebi nadjen cisticni, higrom + hidrom + male fibule na u uporedbi sa CRL i sve ukazuje na aberaciju Tarnera  :Sad:  na zalost.... Sada radimo ja i suprug nase kariograme... po statistikama kod spontanih 1 plod od 200 pobacenih ima ovaj sindrom... i  trudnoca je cesto odrziva poslje 24 tjedna... meni su nasli na bebi aberaciju u 14 tjednu.... i na ultrazvuku zaista je slika bila katastrofalna  :Sad:  
preporucujem ti da ti i suprug uradite kariograme.....
ali treba im ati uu vidu da ovo ipak mogu biti slucajne aberacije.... i da 4% spermica i jajnih celija imaju neku gresku.... na zalost nikad ne znas koji ce se spojiti  :Sad: 
ako sve bude ok kod tebe sa kariotipom i kod supruga tri mjeseca pauze ... i opet u akciju  :Smile:

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

a o tome da je takav plod prezivio.... mucenje je jos vece kroz zivot imati retardirano i fizicki i mentalno dijete... jer je stepen retardacijeu odnosu na nereardirane... mali.... a sa druge strane znas i samavjerojatno da su osobe nizeg rasta i obicno samo muske bebe prezive... ali su za cijeli zivot sterilni..... bolje roditi zdravo dijete i radovati se i unucetu jednog dana.... nego biti sebican... priroda i gospod Bog nekad ni meni nisu jasni... ali vjeruj mi ja ne namjeravam da odustanem... ako moja i suprugova genetika budu dobre!!! Mi krecemo u akciju oko dana zaljubljenih!!! U nadi da priroda nece ovaj put pogrijesiti!!!

Bez sekiracije.... Zvijezdo... uradi kariotipe... i u akciju!!!

----------


## bambus99

lana,ja sam imala 3 spontana pobačaj da bi nam se nakon toga utvrdilo da kariogram moga muža nije uredu,i da nam je to razlog spontanih, prvi i sedamnaesti kromosom mu nisu uredu...i u koliko opet ostanem trudna prirodnim putem,mala je vjerojatnost da ću izdrzati trudnoćo veću od dvanaest tjedana. u koliko to pak uspijem,u 20 tjednu bi morala ići na aminsintezu,a ustvari mala bi nam bila vjerojatnost da bi s bebeom bilo sve ok.najvjerojatnije se taj gen prenosi s koljena na koljeno,i sada je samo pitanje hoće li se poklopiti.brat od mog muža ga isto ima takvi,ali njme je žena rodila zravu curicu,što nemora znaćiti da ce tako biti i druga(tj,3 trudnoća jer i ona je imala spontani)trudnoća.sve u svemu mi smo te pretrage radili u bolnici....
i sada se upravo pomalo psihički spremamo za odlazak u graz u prvi mjesec na ivf...pa bi nam oni tamo to uspili eliminiart kromosome koji nisu uredu...uglavnom,rješenj za sve ima....ja znam i osjećam da ću i ja ako ne gododine pa bar na 2 godine imati dječiji božić.....i taj moj osjećaj nitko mi nemože ukrasti...a i imamo 3 mala anđela koji nas čuvaju i koji nam daju snage  :Love:   :D

----------


## mandy

*bambus*,drži se  :Love:  ,najvažnije je da ste otkrili u čemu je problem,to je velika stvar,pola posla ste već obavili;kod takvih stvari triba samo upornosti ,vjere i beskrajno strpljenja i živaca  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

*bambus99*, sretno!!!
Ja sam dosada imala dva missed ab.-a (8. i 9. tjedan), ali kariograme još nismo radili. Nekako mislim da na to ionako ne možemo utjecati pa mi je svejedno je l' imamo kakvu grešku ili ne (MM uostalom ima dvoje zdrave djece iz prvoga braka). Ja imam problema s povišenim antitijelima, endometrioza, godine pa možda i slabija kvaliteta jajnih stanica, tko bi znao.
Ne znam griješim li ili bi ipak trebalo napraviti i kariograme  :/

----------


## Zvijezda

zaista ti se divim na upornosti i nekako i sama sebe hrabrim i nadam se zbilja da ćemo uspjeti na svijet donijeti zdrave bebice... želim ti kazati - napravili smo kariograme i suprug i ja - sve uredno, normalni kariotipi, muž je po nalogu genetičarke napravio i spermiogram i spermiokuluru (valjda nisam krivo napisala) - i to je sasvim uredno, dapače nalaz mu je odličan. E, sad - u mojoj obitelji (sestra, mama, bliske rodice s kojima sam u kontaktu)- nitko nije imao ni jedan spontani, sve imaju djecu -zdravu i sve bez nekih problema slične prirode. Ni s muževe strane nema saznanja da je bilo djece s nekim kromosomskim poremećajima...
Može ti biti korisno ovo: bili smo na maratonskom savjetovanju kod genetičarke u bolnici (u St, tu živimo) - kaže da iako to sve izgleda kao slučajna pogreška prirode, u svakoj sljedećoj trudnoći treba raditi ranu amnicintezu - jer smo vjerovatno "skloni" tome da nam se događaju pogreške kod procesa diobe stanica prilikom oplodnje... I što misliti? kako smo to "skloni", a nalazi uredni. I još jedan podatak, ako ti kod rane amniocinteze otkriju Turner kod ploda - nije dozvoljen pobačaj - jer  kod tog sindroma nema mentalne retardacije (kao kod Downa npr.)- samo ako uoče neke vidljive malforacije - onda sugeriraju pobačaj... ma sve mi je to strašno i čuti, kad bi bar mogle nekako idući put da sve bude "glatko". Mislim da smo zaslužile  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Nisam znala to za Turnerov sindrom i amnio, mislim da sam pročitala kako je Turner jedina aneuploidija koja nije povezana sa starošću majke. Meni je nažalost problem i samo ostvarivanje trudnoće - uspijem nekako svake druge godine u prosjeku pa mi metoda pokušaja i pogrešaka ne ide u prilog. Sada ću na IVF-ove, ali nisam previše optimistična. A i o amniocentezi nemam konačan stav, tj. mislit ću o tome dođem li ikad do 16. tj. trudnoće.
Uglavnom, mislim da treba pokušavati pa jednom možda i uspije. Jeste li onda napravili kariograme?

----------


## Zvijezda

vikkx,

nalazi kariograma uredni,spremogram uredan, sve ok - ali taj spontani mi se ipak dogodio zbog tog Turnerovog sindroma ( i dr. naglašava da iz medicini nepoznatih razloga - može biti da smo jednostavno skloni tome da nam se koromosomi malo krivo sklope kod oplodnje..., a šta možemo - zato treba kad dođe do trudnoće raditi tu amnio- a ni ona nije baš bezopasna). A što se tiče zatrudnjivanja, meni je to prva trudnoća bila, prije toga sam pila Cilest (anti bebi), ali sam prestala i točno nakon 6 mj. zatrudnila - sad pomišljam da i to ima neke veze... Već 3 mjeseca opet pokušavamo, ali ništa...zadnja 2 mj. mi se dogodilo da 2 dana prije menge imam taj neki smeđi iscjedak, a onda menga normalno nastupi i traje uobičajeno, uopće nisam znala da je to isto loše?!
Ja ti savjetujem daipak napravite i vi karigrame ili barem odete na savjetovanje kod nekog dobrog genetičara u bolnici ( jako ih je malo u HR, jer je to užasno zahtijevna grana medicine)

----------


## vikki

Vjerojatno ćemo ići, ali tek kad riješimo neke druge dijagnoze (nakupilo ih se   :Sad:  ). Ne znam koliko ti je godina, moji su problemi počeli negdje iza 34. (spotting, tj. smeđi iscjedak koji spominješ, zatim ciste...). Ne dogodi li ti se uskoro trudnoća, bilo bi dobro uključiti se što prije negdje u MPO. Nama je dugo trebalo da nas uopće pošalju dalje i nekoliko smo godina izgubili bezveze.

----------


## Zvijezda

vikky,
nisam puno mlađa od tebe - imam 32 god, muž 33, molim te kaži mi u čemu je "kvaka" sa tim smeđim iscjetkom prije menge? Inače, na ultrazvuku i na papa testovima nisu niša uočili, ni upale ni ciste, ništa. Koje pretrage da obavim? Hvala ti puno na savjetu i želim ti da što prije poriješavaš sve dijagnoze pa da budeš mamica , vezano za genetiku svašta sam naučila u ovom priodu, pa ako te išta bude zanimalo samo javi..

----------


## vikki

Šaljem ti pp da ne skrećemo s teme.

----------


## lilium

Zvijezda,
Poznate su mi ponavljajuce aneuplodije kod parova s urednim karogramima (jer s velikom vjerojatnoscu  pripadam toj grupi - izgubila sam 3 trudnoce - odumiranje ploda, kariogram ploda je napravljen treci puta i pokazao je trisomiju, a nasi kariogrami su uredni).

Tvrditi nakon jednog pobacaja, kao u tvom slucaju (ako sam dobro shvatila ti si imala 1 pobacaj), da je neki par sklon aneuplodijama mi se cini malo prerano i pretjerano jer se slucajne kromosomske greske znaju desiti (pa one su najcesci uzrok pobacaja), i jako je velika vjerojatnost da se nece ponoviti!

Da, postoje parovi skloniji tome da im se kromosomi dobro ne dijele (non-disjunction); pa cesce proizvode kromosomski abnormalne jajne stanice ili spermije -(ne kao rezultat translokacija ili neke druge greske u kromosomima) i to kao posljedicu ima pogresan broj kromosoma u embriju (moze se desiti manjak kromosoma - monosomija, visak kromosoma - trisomija....). Smatra se da razlozi mogu biti nasljedni ili inducirani s faktorima iz okoline, i kazu da danas jos uvijek nisu posve poznati mehanizmi koji to uzrokuju i jedino sto se sigurno zna je da rizik trisomija raste s dobi majke (tu sam!!!). Naletila sam na razne teze, pa se tako misli da neki od mogucih razloga mogu biti:
- gonadni mozaicizam koji povecava vjerojatnost kromosomske greske kod spermija,
- umanjena rezerva JS koja povecava rizik za pojavu kromosomske greske kod JS, 
- varijacije u proteinima koji uticu na DNA  methylation kod segregacije kromosoma za vrijeme meioze - cak se sumnja da su npr. polimorfizmi u genima ukljucenim u metabolizam folne kiseline i unos folne kiseline mogu uticati na vjerojatnost pojave trisomije 21 (Down), pa neki to jos povezuju s prekomjernim unosom kave (koliko sam citala u vezi kave su radjena neka ispitivanja no sigurna veza tu nije pronadjena)
- postoje izvjestaji da ako su nase majke bile izlozene nekim kemikalijama mi mozemo imati probleme s kromosomima u JS - npr. za to optuzuju izlozenost BPA-bisphenolu, a BPA ima u nasoj okolini u raznoraznim plasticnim smjesama, ambalazi za hranu i napitke, aditivima u prehrani... BPA optuzuju da ima uticaj slican hromonima i da izlozenost toj kemikaliji za vrijeme fetalnog razvoja utice na zenske spolne stanice u fetusu. No kako je to tzv. "grandmaternal" efekt - uticaj se ne vidi na prvoj generaciji (kod vlastite djece), nego tek na drugoj generaciji  (kod unuka), pa sve skupa zahtijeva studije koje obuhvacaju vise generacija.

Pored svega kazu da su i kod ponavljajucih aneuplodija prognoze dobre -  velike su sanse da slijedeci puta sve bude OK .
.
Neki prirodni nacini za poboljsanje kvalitete spolnih stanica,  (a sto onda utice i na ovu diobu kromosoma): to smo dosta obradjivale na temi http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3302
ukratko, dobro je:
- jesti hranu bogata proteinima i kvalitetnim masnocama, manje secera i ugljikohidrata,bez pusenja, bez alkohola i sa sto manje (najbolje bez) kofeina; voce i povrce su isto OK zbog antioksidansa, vlakana....
- po potrebi uzimati dodatke prehrani : Co-Enzyme Q-10,  koji navodno pomaze nekim funkcijama na stanicnoj razini, pa antioksidansi:  C, E, A, zinc, selen, pa B vitamini - folna kiselina, maticna mlijec, L-arginin za poboljsanje cirkulacije kroz jajnike... 


Sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

*lilum*  :Heart:

----------


## fjora

samo da se usput javim, nakon 2 spontana mi smo dobili svojeg prekrasnog bebača  :D

----------


## alkemicar

ja sam u Dubrovniku
zanima me gdje mi je najbliže otići da uradimo kariograme?

----------


## sis

Alkemičar, pokušaj dogovoriti s ginekologom da ti se izvadi krv u Dbk pa da se pošalje u Zagreb. Mene su poslali u Zg pa nisam sigurna jeli to praksa (znam da se na pedijatriji, kad je riječ o nekim bolestima vadi krv i šalje u Zg).

----------


## alkemicar

hvala sis 
uvijek se stvoriš sa savjetom kad nešto pitam   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bambus99

alkemicar,mozes kariogram s uputnicom napraviti u splitu,samo bi ti trebala uputnica od tvoga ginekologa.možeš nazvati na telefon na pedijatriju i tražiti dr.ĆULIĆ,ona je za kariogram.i nalazi su gotovi za 7-I0 dana.....

----------


## bambus99

vikki,ja bih da sam na tvom mjestu isto napravila kariogram, sigurnosti radi..a kako ti muz ima već dvoje djece,nevirujem da bi vama to mogao biti razlog,ali sigurnosti rafi,nije na odmet   :Smile:

----------


## sis

> hvala sis 
> uvijek se stvoriš sa savjetom kad nešto pitam


Kad pratimo slične probleme. Voljela bih ja da se obje stvorimo u rađaoni...  :Love:

----------


## alkemicar

iz tvojih slova   :Grin:   u Božje uši   :Love:

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

Hm???
Nisam bas sigurna... meni je zbog Tarnera dat nalog za prekid trudnoce....
a to da li se mozak bebe razvija pravilno takodje se mzoe videti na ultrazvuku..... ja sam dobila kariotip bebe juce.... bila je curica....
ali na zalost sindrom Tarner sa mentalnom retardacijom.... Mentalna retardiranost moze a i ne mora biti sigurna.....
Moj suprug ima dvuje cerke iz prvog braka... ali zbog svih agenasa... ratova.... pa cak i bombardovanja srbije osiromasenim uranijumom moglo je doci do genetskih mutacija i kod mene i kod njega u medjuvremenu, zato se uvek radi kariotip oba supruznika.... jedino sto imam za rec je hvala Amerikancima sto su unistili Balkan....
ali opet roditi i djete ssa Taarnerom??? bez retarditranosti????? biti spreman i odgajati ga saa cinjenicom da ako je curica nikad nece biti mama jer ce imati 20 menstruacija i od puberteta ce biti sterilna.... ili djecaka... koji nece imati spolne hormone uopce...

sta reci tom djetetu.... rodila sam te jer sam bila sebicna...

koliko je meni poznato sve kromozomske aberacije po nalogu konzilijuma  lijecnika se prekidaju uz saglasnost roditelja djeteta... naravno toj odluci se mozete protiviti... i  preostale mjesece lezati i moliti se Bogu da sindrom bude sto manje izlozen....   i da ne dodje do spontanog pobacaja... jer gledati to... je strasno... meni danas prolazi kroz glavu prvi spontani kad sam u kupatilu.... i lokve krvi koje su ostajale.... znam da sam tada mogla i ja izgubit zivot jer sam izgubila oko 3 litre krvi.... primala sam poslje i krv da bi me spasili..... i nisam izgubila nadu da se borim dalje..... iako imam faze kad pomislim.... da sam samo jos malo iskrvarila mozda bih i ja sa mojim andjelima otisla... mozda bi mi bilo lakse... ali brzo se vratim u realnost i kazem sebi zivot je preda mnom i imacu ja svoju bebu ako Bog da do slijedeceg Bozicja u mom narucju..

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

i dobila sam menstruaciju posle 31 dana... i sad su mi uzeli Hormone za analizu...

Koliko je meni poznato nakon 2 ili tri spontana  potrebno je uraditi slijedece:
1. Chlamidia, ureaplasma, mikroplasma i cervikalni bris
2. Virusologija - TORCH
3. Hormonski status 3. i 21. dana ciklusa - TSH, FSH, LH, T3, T4, Prolaktin, Estradiol, Progesteron, Tesetesteron.
4. Imunologija -  antispermatozoidna antitela, antikardiolipinska antitela
5. Lupus antikoagulans, Factor II mutacija, Factor V mutacija, protein C, protein S.
6. OGTT - test opterecenja secerom iako je po krvnoj slici u granicama NORMALE.
7. KARIOTIP OBA SUPRUZNIKA - bez obzira na imanje dece u prethodnim brakovima!!!

Ja cekam jos rezultate Hormona i Kariotipe... s vjerom u Boga... i nadom da u februru mogu planirat slijedecu trudnocu.

----------


## Cvrčak

> a o tome da je takav plod prezivio....* mucenje je jos vece kroz zivot imati retardirano i fizicki i mentalno dijete..*. jer je stepen retardacijeu odnosu na nereardirane... mali.... a sa druge strane znas i samavjerojatno da su osobe nizeg rasta i obicno samo muske bebe prezive... ali su za cijeli zivot sterilni..... bolje roditi zdravo dijete i radovati se i unucetu jednog dana.... nego biti sebican... priroda i gospod Bog nekad ni meni nisu jasni... ali vjeruj mi ja ne namjeravam da odustanem... ako moja i suprugova genetika budu dobre!!! Mi krecemo u akciju oko dana zaljubljenih!!! U nadi da priroda nece ovaj put pogrijesiti!!!
> 
> Bez sekiracije.... Zvijezdo... uradi kariotipe... i u akciju!!!


ovaj dio koji sam boldala me posebno ljuti. *Turnerov sindrom ne uzrokuje nikakavu mentalnu retardaciju* niti bilu kakvu retardaciju psihickog tipa. Te curice i zene nemaju mogucnost reprodukcije i jesu nesto nizeg rasta sto se danas hormonskom terapijom da djelomicno nadoknaditi ali osim toga i poneke fizicke karakteristike koja je apsolutno nebitna te zene su sasvim normale. Upravo zbog predrasuda koje cirkuliraju okolo zbog neznanja moram jos jednom naglasiti da te curice i zene znaju biti i nadprosjecno inteligentne. Taj sindrom nema nikakave veze sa inteligencijom niti mentalnim razvojem!!!!!

----------


## Cvrčak

I jos jedna stvar djeca Turnerovim sindromom su uvijek curice. Naime to je sindrom gdje postoji samo jedan X kromosom umjesto XX ili XY od tuda i proitzlazi sterilitet. Naime jajnici se ne mogu razviti. Najveci problem kod Turnerovog sindroma je upravo ono sto se izvana ne primjecuje a to su moguce srcane greske medutim te anomalije srca ne moraju nuzno biti kod svake curice s Turnerovim sindromom,a to je nesto sto se moze vec ultrazvucno vidjeti za vrijeme trudnoce.

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

genetski nalaz> 45X0 pol zenski - Turnerov sy.
Kranijum nepravilnog oblika - lemon sign.
Fibule 5mm, skrace u odnosu na ukupan CRL koji iznosi 54mm,
Cisticni higrom + pocetni hidrops fetusa.
Trdnoca 12n i 3d.

ako je tebi ranijum nepravilnog oblika i LEMON SIGN, sto se razvilo sa Tarnerovim sindromom NORMALNO... svaka ti cast  :Smile: ...

Nekad je stepen anomalija mali... pa je moguce roditi...

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

KLINIČKI SINDROMI GONOZOMNIH ANOMALIJA



            Anomalije koje zahvataju polne hromozome (gonozome) – gonozomne anomalije izražene su blažim promenama fenotipa od anomalija autozoma izuzev fenotipski prepoznatljivog „na prvi pogled" Tarnerovog sindroma.


1.         Tarnerov sindrom 45,X



            Spontanom selekcijom eliminiše se skoro 98% plodova sa ovom aberacijom, već u prvom tromesečju trudnoće. - sta mislis o ovom podatku CVRCAK??

            Tarnerov sindrom je jedini primer monosomije koji je spojiv sa gotovo normalnim životnim vekom. Učestalost sindroma u populaciji ženske novorođenčadi je 1:2000.

            Reč je o osobama sa samo jednim polnim hromozomom X u kariotipu, pa je ukupan broj hromozoma smanjen, a kariotip glasi 45,X.

           To su fenotipski ženske osobe, niskog rasta već prilikom rođenja, koje kao odrasle osobe dostignu prosečnu visinu između *114 i 150* cm, uz primarnu amenoreju (nemaju menstruaciju), sterilnost i izostanak pojave sekundarnih polnih karakteristika zbog nedostatka jednog X hromozoma.

          Osobe su *retko mentalno zaostale*, na licu postoji mala vilica (mikrognatije), visoko nepce, kratak vrat, ponekad uz kožne nabore (pterigijum), štitaste grudi sa razmaknutim bradavicama. Česte su anomalije srca i mokraćnih organa.

            Veliki broj ovih bolesnika bude prepoznat tek u školskom uzrastu, kad se primeti veće zaostajanje rasta u visinu.

            Citogenetskom analizom utvrdi se totalna monosomija za X hromozom, 45,X ili parcijalna monosomija zbog delecije kratkog kraka X hromozoma : 46,X (Xp).

            Postoje deca sa hromozomskim mozaikom 45,X/46 XX, obično s blažom kliničkom slikom.

            Životna prognoza deteta sa Tarnerovim sindromom zavisi o postojanju ili nepostojanju anomalije srca i bubrega. Životni vek može biti normalan.

* Lečenje hormonom rasta tokom određenog broja godina može povećati dostignutu visinu za oko 5 cm.*

            Davanjem estrogenih hormona i gestagena može se izazvati pojava sekundarnih polnih osobina ako se ono počne u vreme očekivanog puberteta u uzrastu oko 13. godine.

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

i nemoj sa mnom o genetici jer sam magistrirala istu... ali svoje gene ne zelim raditi ja.... da se ne bih jos vise ubila u pojam... vec sam to ostavila kolegici...

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

45,ХО мушкарци 
Код оваквих особа се део Y хромозома налази прикачен за неки од аутозома, а не Х хромозома како је то код ХХ мушкараца, као последица реципрочне транслокације.

Фенотип ових мушкараца зависи од:

величине сегмента Y хромозома који је транслоциран 
аутозома на који је тај део транслоциран. 
???? 
a sta je sa OVIM????

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

u zavisnosti od pola definise se sindrom... ali moze imati iste karakteristike.... prouci malo da postoje i XX muskarci... pa onda pricaj svasta!

----------


## pujica

> 45,ХО мушкарци 
> Код оваквих особа се део Y хромозома налази прикачен за неки од аутозома, а не Х хромозома како је то код ХХ мушкараца, као последица реципрочне транслокације.
> 
> Фенотип ових мушкараца зависи од:
> 
> величине сегмента Y хромозома који је транслоциран 
> аутозома на који је тај део транслоциран. 
> ???? 
> a sta je sa OVIM????


ovo je hrvatski forum, molim da se u postovima koristi latinica

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

da pa?
Ok..
ja sam Srpkinja rodjena u hrvatskoj..
zivim u americi i imam slovenacko drzavljanstvo.

----------


## pujica

ovdje ima puno forumasica koje u skoli vise nisu ucile cirilicu pa ne mogu procitati napisano.

nitko tebi ne broji krva zrnca, niti je vazno odakle si i sta si nego je cinjenica da je udruga Roda hrvatska udruga pa je prema tome i na forumu sluzbeno pismo latinica.

----------


## momze

> ali opet roditi i djete ssa Taarnerom??? bez retarditranosti????? biti spreman i odgajati ga saa cinjenicom da ako je curica nikad nece biti mama jer ce imati 20 menstruacija i od puberteta ce biti sterilna.... ili djecaka... koji nece imati spolne hormone uopce...
> 
> sta reci tom djetetu.... rodila sam te jer sam bila sebicna...


rodila sam te upravo zato sto nisam bila sebicna, rekla bih ja. 

ne mogu a da ne reagiram na ovu tvoju opasku o retardiranosti djece sa T. sindromom - moja draga prijateljica ima prekrasnu kcerkicu koja je izrazito druzeljubiva, ide u vrtic, komunikativna, a iznad svega u potpunosti ista kao i sva druga djeca iz njene okoline. 
mozda je malo niza od svojih vrsnjaka, ali ja to ne bi niti skuzila, da mi njena mama ne kaze. 
dakle, moguce je roditi dijete sa tarnerom bez retardiranosti

unistiti jedan takav zivot... brrrr.  :/ 
doduse oni su saznali da djevojcica ima T.sindrom tek nakon rodjenja i to blazi oblik. 
ali svejedno - pretpostavka da treba pobaciti dijete zato sto ono danas-sutra nece moci imati dijete mi je strasna. 
danas neki ljudi izaberu da nemaju djecu, a mogli bi
neki bi zeljeli imati djecu (a nemaju T.sindrom), a ne mogu

ne vidim koja je korelacija izmedju cinjenice da netko sa T. sindromom nece moci imati vlastito dijete i odluke da se takvo dijete pobaci?

----------


## čokolada

Ovo je suludo!  :shock: Zašto bi se u budućnosti neplodna djevojčica morala pobaciti? Kao da je rađanje jedini način da se postame roditelj. Svašta!

----------


## Cvrčak

> *  Veliki broj ovih bolesnika bude prepoznat tek u školskom uzrastu, kad se primeti veće zaostajanje rasta u visinu.*


Sta mislis zasto je to. Ako je toliko ocito i anomalije su toliko velike onda mi objasni zasto nije vidljivo odmah nego se primjeti samo po visini???
Na treba mi cijeli ovaj elaborat jer završila sam medicinu i znam o cemu pricam. Znanje genetike je jedno, a praksa drugo!
Jesi li negdje nasla broj spontanih pobacaja u normalnoj populaciji? Ne bi bio puno drugaciji od onog sto si navela. 

Turnerice su iskljucivo zenskog spol. Zato se i zovu Turnerice. Dodatne anomalije ne racunam. Postoje i mozaici ali to je druga prica i ne mjesaj Noonanov sindrom s Turnerom. Naravno da mnogi zametci nisu spojivi sa zivotom, ali ono o cemu ja pricam su djeca rodena sa Turnerovim sindromom koja uredno zive i nisu mentalno zaostala.

Znam da te ovo ljuti jer si imala osobnog iskustva sa time i lijecnik ti je objasnio rizike tvoje trudnoce i moguc njen ishod. I apsolutno je u redu to sto si odlucila jer sigurno je bilo i drugi komplikacija i u krajnjoj liniji svaki roditelj ima pravo odluciti moze li se ili ne nositi sa time.
Medutim razlog zasto se ja javljam je taj sto se neopravdano siri dezinformacija o mentalnoj zaostalosti u tom sindrom sto apsolutno ne stoji.

Vjeruj mi da ti dovedem djevojcicu sa Turnerovim sindromom cak ni kao lijecnik strucnak ne bi iz prve primjetila.

----------


## leloX

cure samo da vas malo ohrabrim, imala sam 3 spontana i sad idem na novu trudnoću, nije dokazano zbog čega spontani ni ako rodim da ću, ako rodim, imati zdravo dijete, niti da se moje zdravlje neće narušiti, vjerujem u Boga

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

ja pricam i mojoj curici sa Tarnerom koju sam morala pobaciti...
jer je pored  cisticnog higroma i hidropsa fetusa  imala i kranijum nepravilnog oblika lemon sign i butne kosti od 5mm na spram crl od 54mm sto nije bilo ok...  po nalogu Konzilijuma ljekara morala sam pobaciti...
 prije toga sam imala 2 spontana i ovo mi je uzasno tesko palo.... ali i sama slika na ultra zvuku gdje je obim glave 15mm tamo di je mozak nepravilnog oblika i taj cisticni higrom od 30mm nije bio spojiv sa zivotom... po misljenju lekara.. i prije ili kasnije bi se desio spontani pobacaj....

da je bilo sanse... da rodim to djete.. sigurno bih to uradila... ja samo pricam o mom slucaju sa tom hromozomskom aberacijom i svim anomalijama koje su bile ispoljene...
moze biti spojiva sa zivotom... ali broj spontano pobacenih fetusa sa tim sindromom nije zanemarljiv...

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

Lelox i ja ne odustajem ...
i vjerujem da cu od februara moci opet raditi na mojom bebi.... nekako mislim da ce i kariotipi biti OK... sama se plasim da ih provjeravam...

ali ako sve bude ok... jedva cekam februar i nov zivot kako se mrda u mom stomaku...

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

Krivo ste me shvatile... ja nisam pobacila jer sam zeljela.... vec zato sto sam morala.... na zalost curica je imala teske anomalije... otkrivene u cetvrtom mjesecu trudnoce, a njen kariotip je pokazao sindrom....

Blaze anomalije se vide tek nakon rodjenja... i nije problem roditi takvu curicu...

obzirom na moj prvi spontani u kome sam izgubila 3l krvi.... moj ginekolog nije smio da dozvoli ponovni spontani koji bi bio neminovan... obzirom na pobrojane anomalije.....

Mislite da je meni lako.... posle izgubljenih blizanaca, pa  jedne male trudnoce,... i sad ovog prekida koji sam MORALA uciniti zbog velikih anomalija ploda....

Ali sam ipak kao geneticar za zdravo potomstvo...  
Lako je uvjek pricati pricu komsinice, prijateljice poznanice.... treba tu pricu proziveti....

Tri dana sam u bolnici plakala..... nisam verovala lekarima.... osecala sam se kao da namerno zele da mi otmu bebu iz stomaka.... a to po knjigama izgleda na sledeci nacin....


ili ovako 5. Hydropic fetus with large cystic hygroma (Monosomy X).

_Momze obrisala linkove_
i zaista ne znam koji ljekar bi mi odobrio radjanje takvog djeteta... ako bi uopce moglo da se rodi zivo????

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

Zao mi je sto se krivo razumjele cvrcak...
na zalost... moja ludnica je sto kao geneticar bas sa Genima imam problem...

broj spontanih pobacaja... na grad od 2 milijuna stanovnika  minimum 15 dnevno po statistikam zadnjih 10tak godina.... sto mislim da je katastrofalno veliki broj...


da se vratimo temi KARIOTIPA.....

----------


## leloX

*čekajući anđela* vjerujem ti da ti nije lako, zaista mi je žao što si to morala proći i svaku ženu koja to prolazi. Ja sam imala 3 spontana, 4 trudnoće, druga po redu trudnoća je bila potpuno uredna i imam prekrasnu curicu, pa sam fenomen za doktore, želim te samo ohrabriti i nisam te krivo razumjela, znam kroz što prolaziš, ja sam moj prvi spontani vidjela i to mi je zaista traumatično, zato te razumijem i budi hrabra, vjerujem da su naši anđeli u nebu  :Sad:

----------


## momze

Cekajuci andjela, zaista mi je zao.   :Sad:

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

Meni je prvi spontani stalno u glavi... on mi je najtraumaticniji... jer su mi sve radili na zivoo... nisu smeli da mi daju anesteziju da ne bih skroz iskrvarila... a izgubila sam blizance... stransno...
i sad mi je kum javio da mu je zena trudna.. koliko sam srecna toliko se pitam stalno... zasto moje bebe nisu prezivjele...


Nadam se samo da misljenje lijecnika da u novu trudnocu krenem za 3 mjeseca od kiretaze nije prerano... i samo Boga molim da sve u narednoj trudoci bude OK...

----------


## leloX

Draga cekajuci andjela, i ja sam imala kiretažu malo ranije u 13. tjednu trudnoće. Dr. mi je rekla da se teoretski može ići na sljedeću trudnoću za 3mj., ali da bi bilo najbolje za 6. tako da ti je moj savjet da pričekaš 6 mj. Znam užasno je teško čekati, ali moraš odtugovati za svojim anđelom kojeg si izgubila, znam što sad proživljavaš pa ti zato kažem. Vidjeti 
ćeš da ćeš se bolje osjećati kada prođe malo više vremena. Pa kada sam ja imala spontane bez kiretaže morala sam čekati 3 mj. Znaju se doktori malo i zaletiti. Zaista ti želim jednog prekrasnog bebaća  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

cekajuci andjela, leloX zao mi je za vase gubitke,

ako imate potrebu pricati o emocionalnim aspektima, tu smo: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewforum.php?f=96

I ja imam 3 pobacaja i 3 kiretaze iza sebe i treci puta je na plodu utvrdjena trisomija, zadnjih 1,5g strpljivo radim na slijedecoj trudnoci (za sada bez rezultata, no kako sam over 40 to nije toliko cudno). Dosta sam istrazivala sve moguce uzroke i pretrage koje se daju nakon visestrukih pobacaja, ovdje sam ih zadnji puta nabrajala:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...=asc&start=215 

Pronasla sam dobru on-line verziju knjige Clinical Cytogenetics, iz 2004. 
(namjerno nisam stavila link na knjigu zbog tamo prisutnih slika, ako tko zeli link nek mi posalje pp pa saljem)
I tamo pod temom aeuplodije spolnog kromosoma kazu, prevodim:
Ove aneuplodije su medju najcescima i kod spontanih pobacaja i kod zivorodjene djece. Najcesca aneuplodija je 45,X koja se desava u 1-2% klinicki detektiranih  trudnoca. To je najcesca abnormalnost kariotipa koja se vidi kod spontanih pobacaja. Vecina zametaka s monosomijom X zavrsava pobacajem i manje od 1% takvih trudnoca dozivi porod. Pojavljivanje Turnerovog sindroma u trudnocama je 1 na 1000 rodjenja zenske djece. 45,Y kariotipi nisu pronadjeni, sto nije neocekivani pronalazak znajuci vaznost X kromosoma.... Dok je kod drugih trisomija prosjecna dob majke povecana u odnosu na prosjek, to kod X monosomije nije slucaj (kod X monosomija se izgleda tadi o postzigotskom non-disjunctionu (ne-diobi) za razliku od miotickog non-disjunctiona kod trisomija) Rizik ponovnog pojavljivanja ove mutacije nije utvrdjen.

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

> Dok je kod drugih trisomija prosjecna dob majke povecana u odnosu na prosjek, to kod X monosomije nije slucaj (kod X monosomija se izgleda tadi o postzigotskom non-disjunctionu (ne-diobi) za razliku od miotickog non-disjunctiona kod trisomija) Rizik ponovnog pojavljivanja ove mutacije nije utvrdjen.


ovo znači da TS nema veze s genetikom jer se može dogoditi na početku trudnoće kod svake žene. u trenutku kad se stanice počinju dijeliti mahnitom brzinom i svaka sa sobom ponese jedan majčin i jedan očev x dogodi se "kratki spoj" i stanice se dijele ali samo s jednim x kromosomom. ovaj sindom nije nasljedan iako djevojčice s turnerom imaju nešto veće šanse da im se u trudnoći (koja je u malom postotku moguća i prirodnim putem) desi ista mutacija. 
inače, žene s TS mogu iznijeti trudnoću jer imaju maternicu, ali zanijeti mogu (osim u malom postotku, kao što sam već napisala) donacijom jajne stanice što za sada kod nas još nije moguće.

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

meni je gin dao da radim  neke silne analize....

nema bakterija....
nema virusa iz torch-a..

i dao mi je da pijem folnu kiselinu... i poceo da me sprema za narednu trudnocu....

e sad ono sto mi nije jasno.... on planira da u naredni pokusaj... idemo u februaru... a u januru oko 5. dana menstruacije... hoce da mi radi histeroskopiju,..... i kao nakon toga da idem u trudnocu... sto mi nema veze sa logikom....
???

jel imao neko nakakva iskustva sa histeroskopijom????

jos uvek cekam rezultate kariotipa... doci ce oko nove godine za mene i supruga....

poludecu jednog dana....

----------


## pujica

tema o histeroskopiji je ovdje a ako upises histeroskopija u pretraznik izbacit ce ti jos puno tema o tome

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## agica

drage curke..vidim da dugo nitko nije pisao al evo..valjda će mi netko moć pomoći..
iako često pratim forum rijetko se odlučim nešto napisati..
evo moje priče, imala sam dva sontana oko 9. tjedna (missed), napravila sam prekoncepcijsku obradu u petrovoj i svi nalazi su u redu. Nakon drugog spontanog plod je otišao na citogenetsku analzu na rebro, a nalaz još nisam dobila. Prije tjedan dana (a to je već 2 i pol mjeseca od kiretaže) zvala me je sestra i rekla da oni preporučuju kariogram oba supružnika i genetsko savjetovanje te nas naručila tek u drugoj polovoci 11. mjeseca. Kako me je uhvatila nespremnu zaboravila sam je pitati kakv je nalaz ploda. Kad sam je kasnije nazvala zbog toga rekla je da ćemo sve saznati kad dođemo.. Sada mene zanima, znači li to da nešto sigurno nije u redu s nalazom kad nas je naručila (jer sam negdje čitala da kod kariograma ako je sve u redu samo pošalju na kućnu adresu, a akom nije onda zovu)..zanima me jel imao tko ovakvo iskustvo i jel bilo sve u redu. Stvarno sam prestravljena od činjenice da možda postoje neke genetske pogreške kod nas. Zanima me što ako i postoje, što nam je činiti? kako i što onda?

----------


## lilium

agica,
kao prvo zao mi je za tvoje gubitke!
kod kariograma ploda kad nesto nije uredu najcesce nazovu i naruce za savjetovanje (iako znam za slucajeve kada su los kariogram i poslali postom i u nalazu preporucili savjetovanje) i na savjetovanju poblize objasne o cemu je rijec. No kad je kod ploda i pronadjena neka genetska anomalija to jos ne znaci da s vama nesto genetski nije OK - pa slucajne genetske anomalije i jesu najcesci uzrok pobacaja u prvih 12. tjedana. Pozeljno je napraviti i vase kariograme, cisto da se i to provjeri - mali broj parova (par posto) ima neke genetske anomalije i kod tih par posto parova ovisno o anomalijama doktori objasne statistike uspjeha  

ima nas ovdje vise i s 3 missed ab kojima je dokazana genetska greska kod ploda (trisomija) a nasi kariogrami su OK, no ima i mali broj parova kod kojih je dokazana genetska greska kod nekog u paru i ovisno o gresci neki parovi se odlucuju probati i PGD vani, najcesce u Sloveniji imas otvorenu temu o tome na potpomognutoj oplodnji

----------


## vikki

*Agica*, ne mora značiti da nešto nije u redu, ni s plodom, a kamoli s vama. Ja sam imala tri missed ab.-a, treći put je rađen kariogram ploda i, iako su rekli da po nalaz dođem u bolnicu za mjesec dana (Petrova), poslali su mi na kućnu adresu, a ne u Petrovu, bez obzira što nalaz nije bio u redu, bila je trisomija (višak na 4. kromosomu). Mi smo obavili genetsko savjetovanje i kariograme i oni su se pokazali sasvim u redu.
Za svaki slučaj napravite kariograme, no oni su kod većine parova uredni. Kromosomske pogreške kod ploda su relativno česte i, nažalost, na to se ne može utjecati. Loša sreća, valjda.

----------


## mandy

*Agica* ja sam imala uzv indikaciju da sa bebom nešto nije ok, napravila cvs i kad sam zvala genetičarka mi je očitala nalaz telefonski, bez obzira što je bio loš (trisomija,aberacija, translokacija) i zakazala termin za naš kariogram i savjetovanje ; s nama je sve ok, što je i bila početna pretpostavka jer imamo dvoje zdrave djece , a greška se vjerovatno  desila  u diobi stanica, neposredno nakon začeća, nešto na što je nemoguće utjecati; htjela sam ti reći da i ako je slučajno nalaz ploda loš, to ne znači da su vaši kariogrami loši; u svakom slučaju dobro je učiniti kariogram roditelja da se uvjerite da je ok

----------


## Suzzy

*Agica*, evo možda ću te utješiti. Također sam imala 2 missed ab. (oba u 10.tj.), također sam obavila tu prekoncepcijsku obradu u Petrovoj koja nije pokazala apsolutno ništa. Na moje inzistiranje obavili smo kariogram (pokazalo se da je sve ok) i sve ostale moguće testove među kojima i koagulogram koji je pokazao da imam trombofiliju, vrlo blagu ali dovoljnu da bude uzrok missed ab. u ranim tjednima trudnoće. Samo da napomenem da je u prekoncepc. obradi također rađen koagulogram, ali neki mali, koji se pokazao u redu. Uglavnom, ishod svega je u mom potpisu  :Bouncing:  

Nadam se da je citogenetski nalaz u redu i da će kariogram pokazati da nema greške.

Sretno!

----------


## agica

hvala vam svima na odgovorima!  :Smile: 
sad mi je sve to puno jasnije i dosta ste me utješile budući da sam stvarno pala u bed. Bitno mi je samo da bez obzira na to koji je uzrok spontanih na kraju postoji rješenje. Javit ću vam kako je prošlo, makar ćete se kao i ja načekati za te nalaze.

----------


## agica

imam fenomenalne vijesti!! stigli su naši nalazi kariograma i u redu je sve...nalazi uredni!!  :D nalaz ploda je također uredan!! i veeeliko mi je to olakšanje..znači nije stvar genetike, a koji je točan uzrok spontanih još uvijek ne znam :? Idem za koji dan ginići i ima da izvučem sve što me zanima..a do tada..da vas pitam..kako to vama izgleda, ima tko ideju što bi još mogla provjeriti? hvala i pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mandy

*agice* super za nalaze  :D , ne znam da li si već napravila, ako nisi nakon spontanih osnovne pretrage obuhvaćaju briseve na aerobne i anarobne bakterije, papu, hormone štitnjače i ev. spolne hormone, pa shodno njima putokaz za dalje; nadam se da je kod tebe sve ok   :Kiss:

----------


## agica

jesam..sve sam to odradila osim hormona..tak da krećem dalje...bila kod ginića i kaže da treba imunološke pretrage obavit..pa ćemo vidjet..

----------


## prva

> Zvijezda,
> - varijacije u proteinima koji uticu na DNA  methylation kod segregacije kromosoma za vrijeme meioze - cak se sumnja da su npr. polimorfizmi u genima ukljucenim u metabolizam folne kiseline i unos folne kiseline mogu uticati na vjerojatnost pojave trisomije 21 (Down), pa neki to jos povezuju s prekomjernim unosom kave (koliko sam citala u vezi kave su radjena neka ispitivanja no sigurna veza tu nije pronadjena)


 hm ove one razumijem...treba li ili ne uzimati folnu kiselinu???

----------


## mandy

> hm ove one razumijem...treba li ili ne uzimati folnu kiselinu???


treba...meni to isto nije bistro, ali na žalost imam iskustva sa kromosomopatijama i nakon toga missed, kad sam zvala genetičarku pitala me jesam li cijelo vrijeme pila folnu  :Shock: 
( jesam skoro 1/2 god. prije nego sam zatrudnila i čitavo vrijeme nakon toga, u vidu prenatala ili folic+, to nisu udarne doze kao u folacinu gdje se u 1 tbl nalazi 4-5 mg folne, ali folacin se daje na indikaciju ako je u obitelji već bilo defekata neuralne cijevi) , a ja se mislim pa kakve veze ima folna kiselina sa trisomijama ?! koliko sam razumjela pretjerana konzumacija kave smeta , ali pri čemu ? apsorpciji folne kiseline? koliko je to pretjerano 2 šalice ili 5 ?
*lilium* molim te pojasni

----------


## prva

... da i ja već duuugo pijem folnu (twinlab, 800) + b12. 
Za tjedan dana naučena sam  na kariogram i genetsko savjetovanje pa mogu provjeriti kod njih za vitamine. Makar mi nije to skroz jasno.
Moj ginekolog je rekao da ih pijem.
Vezano na kariogram, meni je kod druge trudnoće diagnoza bila blight ovum.
Ne znam spada li i to pod genetske poremećaje.
Od danas ne pijem kavu....a pila sam do 7 šalica dnevno.

----------


## mandy

uf *prva* mislim da je 7 šalica ipak previše ; da i blight o. je vezan uz kromosome :



> Kromosomske anomalije ploda najčešće se očituju nepravilnom diobom stanica u oplođenom jajašcu. Ako se trofoblast (dio oplođenog jajašca koji je važan za nastanak plodovih ovoja i posteljice) normalno razvija, a nema tzv. embrioblasta (dijela od kojeg nastaje zametak), prije ili kasnije dolazi do spontanog izbacivanja takve trudnoće. Takav abnormalni produkt začeća nazivamo *blighted* *ovum* (slijepo jajašce, vještičje jaje).

----------


## prva

mandy hvala na objašnjenju...
ma i ja mislim da pijem (tj pila sam) previše kave, ali nisam imala smetnji a i paše mi.

----------


## imanavim

Zanimalo bi me je li ikome od vas nalaz kariograma bio loš-u smislu genetske inkompatibilnosti? Ako da, postoji li ikakva mogućnost  za normalnu trudnoću i rodjenje zdravog djeteta? Inače, imala sam dva pobačaja pa moramo odraditi  tu pretragu...

----------


## bambus99

*imanavim* ja i mm smo nakon treceg spontanog radili kariogram,i mm je mirni nosioc balansirane transakcije izmedu 1 i 17 kromosoma. i da postoji ti mogusnost za rodenjem zdravog djeteta (mislim opet zavisi kod kojih je kromosoma doslo do pogreske). i u koliko je neka "teza" deformacija u pitanju, postoji mogucnost da odete negdi na IVF negdi vani, jer se to kod nas u hr,ne radi.

----------


## prva

ima li tko iskustva s dostavom nalaza kariograma.
D i ja smo bili prije više od dva mjeseca na savjetovanju na rebru, i rekli su da će rezultate poslati kroz tri - četiri tjedna, ili da će nazvati ukoliko rezultati ne budu dobri.
Več je prošlo dosta vremena i ne znam koliko bih još trebala čekati?
Trebam li možda nazvati?
Što mislite?

----------


## mandy

*prva* ja sam nalaze krvi ( mm i svoje) dobila nakon 4 tjedna, poštom , preporučeno, međutim nakon pobačaja dr je poslao uzorak tkiva na analizu i taj nalaz mi nikako nije stizao pa sam nazvala i tek nakon toga su mi poslali ( sve sam radila na sv.Duhu)

----------


## Barbarellaa

Pozdrav!

Već dulje čitam ovaj forum i stvarno ima dobrih savjeta i vidim da nisam jedina koja se gnjavi sa problemima i glupim pitanjima okoline :Smile: 

Imam 26.god. i imala sam 2 spontana (zadržana, 2 kiretaže).

Prvi je bio 12.mj 2009. a drugi 8.mj 2010.

Prva trudnoća je trajala 13 tjedana, druga 5 tjedana...

Nakon što dođe vještica krećemo na pretrage - kariogram, hormoni...

Ginić mi je rekao kako je uzrok prvog i drugog spontanog hidropska degeneracija resica posteljice pa me zanima da li je neka od vas možda to imala i kako se riješilo?

U PHD nalazu baš piše da su dijelovi posteljice jako hidropski promijenjene...

Rečeno nam je da možda mm i ja nismo gen.kompatibilni ali to je bilo više nagađanje....

Zahvaljujem se svima na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## Matko

Čao...nije mi jasno kako on već bez kariograma zna za nekompatibilnost...Imala sam i ja 2 spontana,naravno isto genetski uzrok balansirana translokacija 2 i 4 kromosoma kod supruga.Više čete znati nakon kariograma.moj savjet ako si u splitu idi se odmah najavit kod dr.Vide Čulić na firule.zapiši se pa čekaj na termin.najbolje je osobno doći do sestre i zakazati termin.treba t uputnica od tvog ljiječnika.javi mi se ako mogu ikako pomoći.

----------


## Barbarellaa

Ja sam iz zg, tako da su mi u uži izbor ušli Vrčić, Đelmiš i Šimunić...pa ćemo vidjeti....
Hvala na odgovoru! :Smile: 
Oprosti ako je pitanje previše osobno - ali kako ste to riješili? može se to nekako ispravit ili?

----------


## bambus99

barbarellaa , i mi smo radili kariogram nakon treceg spontanog i doznali smo da je mm mirni nosioc balansirane transakcije izmedu 1 i 17 kromosoma,i da je to razlog spontanih. e sad, kod nas je bila takva situacije, ako trudnoca izdrzi do 12-toga tjedna, nece biti problema i bebac ce se roditi i bit ce sve ok. postoji mogucnost da i on bude nosioc istog gena ali isto tako postoji da i ne bude. i evo nama je sada uspila trudnoca, i guramo do samog kraja..jos neka dva tjedna. 
sve ti ovisi o situaciji, ovisi o cem se tocno radi. sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Barbarellaa

hvala na odgovoru! :Smile:  meni evo došla menga pa od id.tjedna krećemo na pretrage...
malo smiješno zvuči ali stvarno se nadam da će nešto nać a ne ono njihovo - sve je u redu, pokušajte ponovno...

----------


## bambus99

nadam se da ce pronaci razlog zbog cega se sve to dogadalo, al isto tako se nadam i zelim ti da ne bude nista "strasno". nek isto ne bude kariogram u pitanju, ako vec nesto mora da bude.  :Kiss:

----------


## Barbarellaa

hvala ti :Smile:  ne znam kako vama cure ali meni se stvarno opet NE IDE u Petrovu, pa čeprkaju po meni, te čekanje nalaza....
organizam mi je tak izmučen - 2 spontana u manje od godinu dana...
imam osjećaj kao da mi se život reprizira - trudnoća, spontani, kiretaža, pa opet trudnoća, spontani, kiretaža.. :Sad:

----------


## bambus99

> hvala ti ne znam kako vama cure ali meni se stvarno opet NE IDE u Petrovu, pa čeprkaju po meni, te čekanje nalaza....
> organizam mi je tak izmučen - 2 spontana u manje od godinu dana...
> imam osjećaj kao da mi se život reprizira - trudnoća, spontani, kiretaža, pa opet trudnoća, spontani, kiretaža..


uff, znam o cemu pricas.... ja sam imala tri spontana u godinu ipo dana. samo sam se vrtila u krug....  :Undecided:   imala sam osjecaj da se nikad necu uspit iskoprcati iz te kolotecine po bolnici, po ginekolozima, pa ajde po ove nalaze pa po one...pa nek te sad pogleda ovaj doktor, pa ne, ne bolji je onaj drugi pa ajde kod njega..... ajme...
ali draga, samo hrabo.... naoruzaj se tonom strpljenja, ti i tm.... tonom zivaca...

----------


## Barbarellaa

baš to - vrtiš se u krug, sad sam OPET na početku...
lakše mi je kad vidim da nisam jedina, razgovaraš sa svojim bližnjima i tak to ali tko to nije prošao ne zna kako je to...
hvala ti puno :Smile: )

----------


## Barbarellaa

ej jel treba za kariogram doć natašte?
u kojoj zgradi na Rebru se radi?ako mi može samo netko ukratko objasnit
hvala

----------


## skandy

na odjelu medicinskog fakulteta na 4.ili 5.katu ,ne sjećam se više točno.

ne treba natašte

----------


## iva1602

evo i mene na ovoj temi.

moja priča: u 12.tjednu trudnoće ustanovljen hydrops fetalis, cistični higrom duž cijelog tijela i nuhalni od 7,6 mm .... u 14.tjednu napravljena kiretaža.
danas došao nalaz kariograma ploda i ja sam zbunjena jer na njemu niš konkretno ne piše, piše samo: normalni ženski kariotip, i zakvačen je broj od neke doktorice iz vinogradske kod koje se moram naručit na razgovor,pretpostavljam genetičarke.

jel netko od vas s ovakvom dijagnozom dobio nalaz NORMALNOG kariotipa???? meni je to tak čudno. toliko malformacija ploda a kariogram normalan.... znači li to da se ne radi u genetski uvjetovanim bolestima?

ajde ako je netko imao slično nek se javi.....

----------


## bambus99

*iva1602* vjerojatno se onda ne radi o genetskoj pogresci, neznam kako bi ti to napisala,a da me krivo ne shvatis, vjerojatno se dogodilo "slucajno". a dali ces ti i tm ici raditi kariogram? 
nama je zadnji plod isao isto na citrogenetsku analizu ( u 11tt) i isto nisu pronasli nista na plodu, a kasnije se ustanovilo da je mm mirni nosioc balansirane transakcije. ne zelim te prestrasiti, pa da ti pomislis da je i kod vas nesto, koliko sam upucena u tvoju situaciju, vi vec imate zivo i zdravo dijete.
mozda da odete i vi napraviti kariogram pa da budete  mirni. javi se toj geneticarki ciji si broj dobila zakacen na nalaz, mozda vas naruci.  
setno draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## iva1602

> *iva1602* vjerojatno se onda ne radi o genetskoj pogresci, neznam kako bi ti to napisala,a da me krivo ne shvatis, vjerojatno se dogodilo "slucajno". a dali ces ti i tm ici raditi kariogram? 
> nama je zadnji plod isao isto na citrogenetsku analizu ( u 11tt) i isto nisu pronasli nista na plodu, a kasnije se ustanovilo da je mm mirni nosioc balansirane transakcije. ne zelim te prestrasiti, pa da ti pomislis da je i kod vas nesto, koliko sam upucena u tvoju situaciju, vi vec imate zivo i zdravo dijete.
> mozda da odete i vi napraviti kariogram pa da budete mirni. javi se toj geneticarki ciji si broj dobila zakacen na nalaz, mozda vas naruci. 
> setno draga!


hvala ti draga ...

danas mi je došao i phd nalaz koji ukazuje na upalne promjene na korionu i posteljici.... možda je bila neka upala koja je nanijela toliku štetu bebi..  :Sad:  

ići ćemo kod genetičarke, ipak, pa ću vidjeti da li će nas ona slat na kariogram ili ne.

----------


## intui 290

zašto nije tvoj ginić obavio briseve prije?? neodgovorno skroz

----------


## iva1602

> zašto nije tvoj ginić obavio briseve prije?? neodgovorno skroz


 
radio mi ja papa test samo, ne znam zašto nije radio briseve a ja ga glupača nisam ni pitala.

----------


## bambus99

*iva* draga, nemoj ti sad sebe krivit zasto nisi pitala za briseve. to je jednostavno greska ginekologa. ima njih "traljavih" koliko god hoces.sve je dobro do jednom, dok se neko zlo ne dogodi,pa se onda samo izvlace.nazalost, eto na vama se odbila njegova greska....
 ja sam prominila nekoliko ginekologa dok nisam nasla prvenstveno ginekologa koji je i "covjek".  kod njega sam vodila zadnje dvi trudnoce, i u obe dvi je odma radio i papu i briseve... i sad u zadnjoj, tamo negdi pred kraj u nekom 7-8 mj  trudnoce mi ih je isto ponovio, s obzirom da je bilo lito, more, kupanje.... pa se htio uvjerit da nisam nista "skupila" dok sam se kupala, jer koliko kod pazila i isla na cisce plaze..nikad se ne zna

----------


## Matko

Imaš sreče Iva ,kod nas  po patohistološkom ne piše nišata pametno osim itgleda posteljice.

----------


## Matko

Da te pitam Iva,za tu citogensku analizu dali sama moraš pitati ili oni odmah šalju na takav postupak nakon određenog broja spontanih p?

----------


## iva1602

> Da te pitam Iva,za tu citogensku analizu dali sama moraš pitati ili oni odmah šalju na takav postupak nakon određenog broja spontanih p?


u mom slučaju, nakon kiretaže plod je poslan na citogenetsku analizu da se ustanovi je li bilo kakvih kromosomskih grešaka jer je beba imala teške malformacije ... to ti se zove još i kariogram ploda. ne znam da li to rade baš nakon spontanih.... eventualno mogu raditi kariograme muža i žene da se vidi zašto dolazi do uzastopnih pobačaja, postoji li kod roditelja kromosomske greške koje bi mogle uzrokovat spontani . ne znam.  ja ti imam već jedno dijete pa kod mene nisu išli toliko u detalje, a i kod moje bebe se radilo samo o fizičkim malformacijama, nije bilo kromosom.greški, beba je bila genetski zdrava  :Sad:   nikad nisam saznala razloge, a i mene i muža nisu slali dalje na kariograme jer je bebin eto bio  u redu....

sretno......

----------


## bambus99

> Da te pitam Iva,za tu citogensku analizu dali sama moraš pitati ili oni odmah šalju na takav postupak nakon određenog broja spontanih p?


hej!
ubacuje se u ovo pitanje.  :Wink: 
mene i mm su poslali na citrogenetsku analizu nakon 3 spontanog. rekao mi je moj ginekolog da se takvi nalazi rade nakon treceg spontanog, sad neznam ali je to tocno ili ne, ali u nasem slucaju smo isli tek tada. uff, da sam samo znala prije, otisli bih.. ali tko je moga znati..

----------


## Ružicaa

Drage moje,evo da vam se pridruzim.Nova sam.
Imam 33 god., sina od 12 god. i vec godinama se borim da iznesem trudnocu,ali mi nastanu spontani od 3mj,1mj...Kako sam trazila pretrage u citogenetskom savjetovalistu,ja i suprug moramo napraviti slijedece nalaze:
Kariogram-oboje
serologiju na viruse
geni sklonosti trombofiliji

Kako mi je ovo prvi put,meni i muzu da idemo na ove pretrage,molim vas da mi pojasnite kakve su to pretrage.
Sva sam napeta jer ne znam sta me ceka,kavi ce biti rezultati.
Unaprid vam Hvala!

----------


## Ružicaa

može li mi netko odgovorit na pitanje hvala .

----------


## iva1602

Ružice bok... sve ove pretrage koje si navela obavljaju se u laboratorijima običnim vađenjem krvi iz ruke. ništa strašno.... sretno

----------


## iva1602

aha pitala si još kakve su to pretrage.

1.kariogram tebe i tvog muža pokazuje vaše kromosome, i pokazuje da li ste nosioci kakvih bolesti koje bi vam mogle smetat pri začeću bebe... 
2. serologija na viruse je test na razne viruse tipa toksoplazmoza,vodene kozice . ne znam što još,ali nalaz pokazuje koje si viruse preboljela i koje trenutno nosiš u sebi.... jer i virusi mogu biti uzrok pobačaja...pretaga se zove TORCH test
3. trombofilija je poremećaj zgrušavanja krvi, ako se ustanovi kod žene, cijelu trudnoću bi se trebala pikat injekcijama heparina, i pojačano pratit trudnoću... kod žena koje imaju trombofiliju ni posteljica u trudnoći ne može radit kako treba, pa se zato nakon X pobačaja i ova pretraga provodi.

eto ja sam ti onako laički objasnila što je što...  :Smile: ) sretno i držim ti fige da svi nalazi budu u redu

----------


## crvenkapica77

moze odg.  
dali se kariogram  oba supruznika   u splitu  placa  ,  mi se vodimo kao  pod sifrom 69   
mora li se narucivat  i  kad se dođe na red (  negdje sam citala da se ceka mjesecima  )

----------


## ivica_k

uz šifru 69 ne plaćate participaciju
proceduru za st ne znam, mi smo bili na rebru

----------


## Matko

Kariogram u St se ne plaća.Odi na firule na djeciji odjel fino ti je ljevo od ulaza  na hitnu u prizemlju.Naruci se kod dr Vide Čulić.
za 10 ak dana dojdes na red.nalazi su gotovi do 3 tjedna.sretno

----------


## Matko

Rižice jesi iz splita?ako jesi ja sam sve to prosla i recic su ti di sve treba da ides

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Kariogram u St se ne plaća.Odi na firule na djeciji odjel fino ti je ljevo od ulaza na hitnu u prizemlju.Naruci se kod dr Vide Čulić.
> za 10 ak dana dojdes na red.nalazi su gotovi do 3 tjedna.sretno


... nisam iz splita, moze  br.    na pp  da se mogu narucit , ako imate 

hvala

----------


## Matko

crvenkapice evo tek sada vidim da ti treba broj.moram prošvraljat po po papirima,šaljem ti ga sutra.ok?

----------


## Matko

Za sve koji trebaju LABARATORIJ ZA HUMANU GENETIKU U SPLITU
21000 SPLIT,SPINČIĆEVA 1.
TEL 021 556 500
TEL 556 560
DR. VIDA ČULIĆ

Ako sam prekrsila neko pravilo foruma ,molim izbrisite.sorry :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Cure, sutra moram na kiretažu, i budući po mjestu stanovanja pripadam KB MERKUR-u, tamo ću vjerojatno i ići na kiretažu. Kako mi je moj MPO dr. preporučio da se napravi kariotipizacija ploda, molim vas ako netko zna da li u KB MERKUR rade uopće kariotipizaciju ploda???
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Matko

MUrry pratim te jos od odbrojavanja.Na zalost neznam nista o KB merkuru.
Kad sve to prodje nadam se da ce tebe i supruga poslati na kariogram.
Mislim na tebe,imaš moj hug,zagrljaj.

----------


## Donkey

Pozdrav cure, za sve čekalice kariograma s Rebra jedna informacija - MM i ja vadili krv 6.2., danas stigli nalazi (dakle puna 3 mj.!), nalazi izdani 24.4., šturi, na njima srećom piše samo: normalan muški/ženski.

----------


## bramasole

DONKEY Jao, baš sam se pitala kad će nam stići nalazi. Puna 3 mj.?! Uff! Znači mi svoje dobivamo tek krajem 7-0g. 
Inače, vidim da smo skoro u mjesec imale spontane.  :Sad:  Ja sam imala u 6. mj. '11. i u 2. mj. '12.
Jesi li ti otkrila uzrok svojih spontanih?

----------


## Donkey

Draga Bramasole, za sad još ne, još ostali rezultati imunoloških pretraga. Ali sve mi se čini da ima veze sa našim dijagnozama i kvalitetom zametaka  :Sad:

----------


## bramasole

Donkey, ja sam napravila kompletne imunološke, hematološke i koagulacijske pretrage; TORCH; UZV bubrega; briseve cerviksa; 3D UZV; test tolerancije na glukozu i hormone štitnjače. 
Savjetujem isto i tebi; ukoliko već nisi to učinila. 
Valja isključiti svaku mogućnost. 
S anovulatornim ciklusom si zaista brzo i ostala trudna, dva puta za redom. To neka ti bude pozitivna vjera. 
A kad napraviš sve pretrage, saznat ćeš - za sve postoji rješenje.
Drž'se!

----------


## Mali Mimi

bramasole  možeš malo pojasniti zašto si radila UZV bubrega?

----------


## bramasole

Hm, ne bih ti znala reći zbog čega točno. Nije da sam ikad imala ikakvih problema s bubrezima. I nalaz mi je na kraju doista uredan. Jednostavno mi je dr. napravio čitav spisak pretraga koje bi bilo potrebno učiniti; između ostalog i uzv bubrega. Usput mi je ženica na ultrazvuku pregledala i kompletno sve organe i svi su 'školski' uredni. Pitala sam ju kakvog bi utjecaja bubrezi mogli imati na spontane pobačaje, pa mi je skraćeno rekla nešto u smislu što sam ti sada pronašla u ovom linku http://www.roda.hr/article/read/infe...kta-u-trudnoci

----------


## Donkey

> Donkey, ja sam napravila kompletne imunološke, hematološke i koagulacijske pretrage; TORCH; UZV bubrega; briseve cerviksa; 3D UZV; test tolerancije na glukozu i hormone štitnjače. 
> Savjetujem isto i tebi; ukoliko već nisi to učinila. 
> Valja isključiti svaku mogućnost. 
> S anovulatornim ciklusom si zaista brzo i ostala trudna, dva puta za redom. To neka ti bude pozitivna vjera. 
> A kad napraviš sve pretrage, saznat ćeš - za sve postoji rješenje.
> Drž'se!


Thx Bramasole, odrađeno sve osim TORCH-a i UZV bubrega ali to ionako kontroliram kroz redovne sistematske. Btw. uspjelo dva puta zaredom ali iz IVF postupaka što se vidi iz mog potpisa. Čekam izmjenu zakona pa u nove pobjede, sretno svima!

----------


## sejla

Pozdrav cure! Evo vidim da se na ovoj temi spominjao Turnerov sindrom, pa da se javim sa osobnim iskustvom. Rođena sam bez ikakvih problema u trudnoći (majka mi je imala 22 godine), a saznalo se da ga imam kad sam imala 10 godina, nakon obavljenih pretraga jer sam bila sitne građe. Uz pomoć terapija sam se sasvim normalno razvila i normalne sam visine, iako naravno spadam među niske žene.
Sada sam u borbi za svog malog anđela i nadam se da ću uspjeti  :Heart: 

Svima veliki pozdrav i sretno!!!

----------


## sulymka

> Donkey, ja sam napravila kompletne imunološke, hematološke i koagulacijske pretrage; TORCH; UZV bubrega; briseve cerviksa; 3D UZV; test tolerancije na glukozu i hormone štitnjače. 
> Savjetujem isto i tebi; ukoliko već nisi to učinila. 
> Valja isključiti svaku mogućnost. 
> S anovulatornim ciklusom si zaista brzo i ostala trudna, dva puta za redom. To neka ti bude pozitivna vjera. 
> A kad napraviš sve pretrage, saznat ćeš - za sve postoji rješenje.
> Drž'se!


Ciao, samo bih zamolila malo vaseg iskustva. Ne mogu vjerovati da u Hrvatskoj postoji toliko luda zakon, da ako se radi o sterilitetu to oslobodeni ste od placanja, ali ako o habitualnom pobocaju, molim lijepo platiti. Jucer sam bila u Rijeci, davala krv na trombofilni test i v. koagulogram, prestrasili su me zene rekavsi da mogu platiti za to od 300 do 1000 kuna. Zato molim lijepo da mi netko objasni da li se to placa (a s obzirom na uputnicu sa diagnozom - habitualni abortus, znaci da je) i koja je cijena, ako platis participaciju, a ne kod privatnika. Zahvaljujem na odgovoru. Drzite se cure).

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ciao, samo bih zamolila malo vaseg iskustva. Ne mogu vjerovati da u Hrvatskoj postoji toliko luda zakon, da ako se radi o sterilitetu to oslobodeni ste od placanja, ali ako o habitualnom pobocaju, molim lijepo platiti. Jucer sam bila u Rijeci, davala krv na trombofilni test i v. koagulogram, prestrasili su me zene rekavsi da mogu platiti za to od 300 do 1000 kuna. Zato molim lijepo da mi netko objasni da li se to placa (a s obzirom na uputnicu sa diagnozom - habitualni abortus, znaci da je) i koja je cijena, ako platis participaciju, a ne kod privatnika. Zahvaljujem na odgovoru. Drzite se cure).


Tu je gresku napravio tvoj lijecnik koji ne zna da imas pravo na oslobodenje od participacije po sifri 69 koja pokriva sve vezano uz ostvarivanje i pracenje trudnoce. Isto se dogodilo i meni, pa mi je medicinska sestra u laboratoriju upisala 69 na uputnicu i objasnila tako uz naputak da educiram svog lijecnika da ne ponovi istu gresku  :Razz:

----------


## snupi

ja sam imala 4 biokemijske, bila na Rebru radili kariograme ništa nnije pronađeno.Ali moji hrmoni tu i tamo podivljaju prvo lani testosteron sa njim sam bila u MBu  u postupku i sad prije Petrove prolaktin. Poslije Nove idem dr R   pa da vidimo što će predložiti što i kako dalje. Jer ne želim ići  ponovno u postupak pa da opet završi biokemijskom ili baš pravim spontanim pobačajem.

----------


## snupi

A  ostale pretrage mi piše ginekolog uputnice ili dr opće prakse?

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Ja ne želim pametovati, ali cura s nickom *Matko* bi po mojem mišljenju trebala odraditi IVF + PGD zbog kromosomske greške muža, jer nakon 3 spontana se je brezveze kockati i uništavati svoje zdravlje E sad, to nije moguće u Hrvatskoj, već samo u inostranstvu (npr. Češka) i plaća se, to je jedina loša stvar. Bolje je odabrati zdrave embrije, nego imati spontane... Sretno, želim Vam svima jednu bebicu sledeće godine pod bor :Smile:

----------


## bramasole

Ja sam sve uputnice dobila od svoje ginekologice, sve sam pretrage izvršila po bolnicama, i niti jednu nisam platila.

----------


## Donkey

Pozdrav svima, evo mene opet na ovoj temi, prošla su dva mjeseca od zadnje kiretaže pa je došlo vrijeme za dignut glavu i krenut dalje. Ovaj put smo uspjeli uz nažalost puno uložene energije odraditi kariotipizaciju embrija i stigao rezultat: kariotip normalan ženski 46xx. 
(Samo da usput napomenem kako je procedura HZZO-a za odraditi ovo ukoliko je kiretaža odrađena u bolnici van Zg katastrofa, skoro pa nemoguća misija. Ukoliko će nekog zanimati detalji (nedajbože da nekom zatreba) može se javiti).
Što se rezultata tiče ovo je potvrda toga da se definitivno radi o mom tijelu i nemogućnosti zadržavanja trudnoće, a plaši me stvarnost da nam ponestaje pretraga za odraditi (zadnji je postupak bio na heparinu), jel možda ima nekog sa sličnim iskustvom? Može i na pp, thx.

----------


## Matko

Da znam za nas bi idealan postupak bio ivf + pgd.bila sam prije 4 godine u sloveniji na savjetovanu ,daj samo 15 % sanse za uspjesnost postupka.I kosta preko 5000 eura.Pisala sam pismo hzzzo-u u zg sa povratnicom da nam odobre ljecenje.iako nam je geneticarka rekla da ce ga najvjerovtanjije oni gore bacit u smece.sta i je bija slucaj jer nakon 4 g. jos cekam njihov odgovor.U medjuvremenu smo otkrili jos i moju trombofiliju,i jednorogu maternicu.i moj priv ljecnik kaze da bih uz fragmin trudnoca mogla biti uspjesna.ali nikako da zatrudnim kako spada.moj muz je nositelj balansirane translokacije,djete bi nam moglo biti rodjeno zivo i zdravo.jer izgleda da se to njemu proteze kroz cilu familiju i niko nije rodjen s prevelikom greskom.Tj nema nepokretnih niti mentaalno zaostalih.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Mislim, da su jednoj forumasici (nick: Valiana), pise na temu podpomognuta u Ceskoj odobrili PGD plus IVF preko HZZO u Pragu, a imaju isto problem u vezi kromosoma, tako da ja mislim, da ne bi bilo lose opet pokusati ili stupiti u kontakt sa navedenom forumasicom pa saznati propozicije i postupak odobravanja.
Znam, da su postupci uzasno skupi...

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, trebam pomoć. Da li se kariogram, faktori trombofilije i torch može u jednom danu obaviti na Rebru? Pitam za poznanicu iz Pule, jer joj nije lako dolaziti tri puta za izvaditi krv. Vidim da Rebro ima centralnu jedinicu za naručivanje, ali svaki zavod posebno pa mi se čini da je to neizvedivo s obzirom da kariogrami idu na citologiju, trombofilija na hematologiju, a za torch ni ne znam gdje se naručuje  :Rolling Eyes: 
HELP!

----------


## sirius

Torch se radi na zavodu za javno zdravstvo na mirogojskoj , mislim da nema na Rebru.
u teoriji se sve moze u jednom danu , i tako se radi samo o vođenju krvi , ali treba vidjeti tko od njih naručuje ( zavod za javno zdravstvo nije prije). 
Vadenje je sve na jednom mjestu , tako da oko toga nema problema ( mogu se uzeti ranije i epruvete za torch sa HZJZ-a pa izvaditi sve na Rebru , i vratiti im pune).

----------


## sirius

Hoću reci , mogu se pokazati sve uputnice u centralnom laboratoriju na Rebru ( tamo gdje se radi za koagulogram) pa pitati kakve epruvete treba ta kariogram ili otići po njih prije vođenja ( možda i oni vade za njih pa im dostave? ).

----------


## Laura123

Pozdrav svima!
Molila bih vas informaciju koliko se plaća participacija za kariogram supruga.
Ja imam uputnicu sa šifrom po kojoj sam oslobođena plaćanja, ali suprugov liječnik tvrdi da ne postoji šifra koju bi mu mogao upisati za oslobođenje od participacije na njegovu uputnicu jer on nije trudnica. Jel to stvarno tako ili postoji caka?
Imala sam dva spontana pa rodila zdravo dijete i sad opet dva spontana za redom. 
Na netu mi izbacuje cifre od tisuću i više kn, negdje na temama sam pročitala 800 kn, a na broj koji sam zvala da se naručim pa da pitam direktno mi se nitko ne javlja.
Hvala vam unaprijed.

----------


## bubekica

*Laura* uputnica na sifru neplodnosti, mozda? ali za to bi trebao imati dijagnozu. nadam se da ce ti se javiti jos netko. zao mi je za spontane  :Love:

----------


## Moe

*Laura123*
Gledam uputnice koje sam slala za naručiti se na Rebro za kariogram, na suprugovoj uputnici je šifra N46, a na mojoj N97. Ako ti to što znači.
Meni su odgovarali na e-mailove (isto je bio problem dobiti ih na telefon). E-mail na koji sam se obratila predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr
Sretno!

----------


## Laura123

Hvala vam cure.
Taman sam im krenula pisati e-mail kad mi se suprug javio da ih je dobio tel. (ja sam već odustala). 
Žena mu je sve lijepo objasnila pa prenosim ako će još nekome trebati-na njegovu uputnicu bez šifre za oslobođenje od participacije ćemo platiti do 200 kn. U slučaju kada muškarac dođe bez ikakve uputnice u pratnji žene, plaća se cca 800 kn.
Ja sam oslobođena plaćanja, i dalje stoji da nosite jednu zajedničku uputnicu za genetsko savjetovanje (koja glasi na mene) i svako svoju za kariogram (znači 3 uputnice).
Mužev dr. mu ne može pisati neplodnost jer nemamo dijagnozu i po njemu nemamo problema s trudnoćama (zatrudnim, ali ne mogu održati trudnoću). Mislila sam da postoji nešto vezano uz ostvarivanje trudnoće ili sl.. Na dopunsko se čeka mjesec dana, a pošto se nalazi dosta dugo čekaju nije mi se isplatilo pomicati termin, pogotovo zbog godišnjih.

----------


## jarica

Bok cure,

pročitala sam sve vaše postove od prve stranice, no jedna informacija mi je promakla. Da li se kariogram može raditi samo u Zg ili može npr. i u Rijeci? Kada budem tražila uputnicu, što da kažem ginekologu, koju šifru da mi stavi kako bih izbjegla plaćanje? Pročitala sam da spominjete šifru 69....čini mi se da tu spada istraživanje i praćenje trudnoće? Budući da sam pred koji dan imala drugi spontani (missed ab) znam da mi ginekolog neće staviti šifre steriliteta ili trudnoće, a koliko sam uspjela shvatiti, samo pod tim šiframa je besplatno. I samo još jedno pitanje....budući da nemam dopunsko, morat ću čekati mjesec dana da mi se aktivira...a zanima me koliki je red čekanja za testiranje odnosno kakav je postupak? Ako imate neke brojeve telefona ili kontakte koje mi možete napisati biti ću vam beskrajno zahvalna....

----------


## Laura123

Jarica, za Rijeku ne znam , ali u ZG na Rebru ti je kontakt tel 01 2376 514. Tu se naručuješ i za savjetovanje i za kariogram. Na termin se čeka oko mjesec dana.
Za drugu šifru osim 69 i neplodnosti za koju su tu cure pisale ne znam. Za mm moramo platiti participaciju.
Aktiviraj si dopunsko, pogotovo ako još imaš napraviti i ostale pretrage.

----------


## jarica

Laura, hvala ti puno na informacijama. Nazvat ću i pitati... ne znam što bi da nema vas, zlatnih cura s rode  :Heart:

----------


## Violet12

Cesto citam forume ali evo prvi put da se i sama prikljucim. 
Naime, zivim u Americi i nedavno sam imala terminaciju u petom mjesecu trudnoce. Beba je imala srcani defekat i nakon analize pronasli su joj fali dio kromosoma sto se zove delacija kromosoma. Geneticarka me je pozvala i ponudila da uradim i sama test, te sam isti dan izvadila krv da urade kariogram.
Nakon par tjedana javila mi je na telefon da ja i beba imamo istu delaciju kromosoma. Iako se potpuno nisam jos oporavila od gubitka bebe ovo je bilo neocekivano. 
Ponudila mi je opciju da kada budem planirala bebu da mi mogu "pomoci" pri odabiru zdravih jajnih stanica ili da sama zatrudnim mada bi mi tada trudnocu nadgledali veci tim doktora. Za tri tjedna narucena sam kod kardiologa zbog pomenute kromosomske greske i luda me panika hvata mada do sada nisam imala nikakvih problema sa zdravljem. Ako ima neko da cita ovo sa slicnim iskustvom tj. sa delacijom kromosoma voljela bih da mi se javi. 
Delacija se nalazi na 21 kromosomu.

----------


## bubekica

*violet12* nemam iskustva s delecijom, ali ti od srca zelim svu srecu!

----------


## Violet12

Hvala Bubekica  :Smile: 
Ovo sto se meni u zadnje vrijeme izdesavalo kao scenario iz nekog filma...Citav zivot bila zdrava osoba i sada nakon terminacije bebe ispostavi se da sam i ja bolesna? 
Meni za sada ova delacija kromosoma ne steti mada ni geneticari ne znaju sta ocekivati jer nisu jos naisli na ovakav slucaj. Predlozili su mi kardiologa zbog iskustva sa bebinim defektom mada da smo i po tom pitanju slicne onda ja sigurno ne bih bila u mogucnosti sada ovo pisati...
Jako me pogodilo kada me geneticarka pitala da li bih radila terminaciju sljedece trudnoce ako se uspostavi da beba opet ima istu delaciju kao ja. Naravno da ne bih ako je sve ostalo u redu sa bebom. 
Prije nego sto je otkrivena delacija kromosoma kod mene geneticarka mi je napomenula da je uvijek bolje imati extra kromosoma nego nedostatak kao kod moje bebe. Na kraju se uspostavi da i ja imam istu delaciju, sad kome vjerovati? 
Nego, ja bih zamolila ako iko zna nekoga sa slicnom delacijom na 21 kromosomu (radi se o 21q) molila bih da mi se javi.

----------


## neobična

Pozdrav cure, danas sam zapisala muža i sebe na kariogram ( KBC Firule Split), dobili smo termin 15.06., s obzirom da ćemo i nalaz morati čekati pretpostavljam mjesec dana, to mi se čini užasno dug period... :Rolling Eyes: , imate li možda informaciju koliko se na kariogram čeka u Zagrebu i da li je moguće da tamo napravimo tu pretragu?

----------


## Moe

Mjesec i pol smo čekali termin, a onda još 3 mjeseca nalaz.
(2012. na Rebru)
(probaj poslati upit na <predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr>)

----------


## Birdy

Pozdrav!
Ja sam na Rebru čekala termin oko mjesec dana, a nalazi su došli nakon 4 mjeseca. I bili su u redu.
Dobila sam uputnicu od soc. gin. jer je analiza nakon zadnjeg spontanog pokazala triploidiju kod ploda.

----------


## lea13

Neobicna, ja i mm smo se naručili u osmom mj.za 14.10.izvadili krv i rekli da zovem oko Božića dakle nalazi bi trebali biti gotovi za dva i po mj.ja zvala po dogovoru a oni mi rekli da zovem za petnaest dana,i tako svaki put kad sam zvala sve do 20.3 kad su mi rekli da je mužev gotov a da ja moram ponovno vaditi krv jer kultura ipak nije dovoljno narasla.za par dana ponovno išla vaditi i opet zivkala svakih petnaest dana i danas mi rekli da je gotovo i da će mi poslati poštom.dakle trajalo je skoro sedam mj.otkad smo izvadili krv.ali možda se  to kod mene slučajno dogodilo.sad sam u iščekivanju nalaza i doslovno umirem od straha.što uopće raditi ako su nalazi loši?

----------


## lea13

I da., zaboravila reći da se radi o kbc Splitu.

----------


## neobična

> I da., zaboravila reći da se radi o kbc Splitu.


Mi nismo još ni izvadili krv, tek 15.06., znači da nalaz očekujemo oko Božića?  :Sad: 
Ni ja ne znam šta se radi ako je nalaz loš, nalaz citogenetike ploda je dobar, pa se nadam nekako da će i to biti dobro.

*lea13* držim fige i javi šta je bilo.

----------


## lea13

Još čekam poštu.Ne bi se iznenadila da i tu nešto pođe po zlu.uopće ih više ne shvaćam ozbiljno.Neobicna,ne znam hoće li i kod tebe toliko trajati.nadam se da neće.ja sam morala ponovo vaditi krv,ali i da nisam bilo bi gotovo tek krajem trećeg mj.samo sam te tila pripremti da ne očekujes brzo nalaze.reći će ti da nazoves za pet dana da vidiš da li se kultura podigla a da se nalazi čekaju dva i po mj.na kraju sam odustala od čekanja i krenula u postupak bez tih nalaza( kod mene je problem idiopatska neplodnost).samo mi je žao što to nisam učinila i prije nego su me tako zavlacili više od po godine.ne bi mi bili krivo da su mi odmah rekli da se toliko čeka,pa bi se znala organizirati.sveukupno izgubila skoro godinu dana.

----------


## lea13

Evo stigli mi danas nalazi. Znakovito, 14. 10 vadili krv a 14. 05. stigli nalazi. Punih sedam mjeseci!Hvala dragom Bogu uredan i muški i ženski kariotip!Cure koje čekate na kariogram naoružajte se  strpljenjem, i ako baš ne morate, ukoliko idete u postupke  ne odgađajte ih zbog toga!Puno sreće svima!!!!

----------


## Inesz

7 mjeseci čekanja? ajme... koma. 

Lea, gdje ste to radili?

----------


## frodda

Jel se može kariogram napraviti negdje privatno u Zg? ako da, koliko košta? (treba mi friška info)  :Grin:

----------


## lea13

Inesz,radili smo u kbc Split.koliko sam skuzila u Zagrebu to ide brže.

----------


## nivesa

Ne ide ni u Zg nista brze....isto tak cekas mjesecima.

----------


## kaja76

Probajte na Svetom duhu, citogenetski laboratorij. Ja sam dobila rezultate za mjesec dana, mozda koji dan više.

----------


## kaja76

Zaboravila sam još napomenuti da od naručivanja do slanja krvi prođe 1 mj. Znači, 2 mj. čekanja od naručivanja

----------


## Optimist

Je li se prvo ide kod geneticara pa nas on uputi na vadjenje krvi isti dan ili je procedura drugacija?

----------


## kaja76

Ja sam samo slala krv, genetičara nisam vidjela. Nalazi su ok, da nisu zovu te na razgovor

----------


## Optimist

Di se radi kariogram na Rebru, u kojoj zgradi?

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam isla u onu zelenu . Tam di je vadenje krvi. Meni je djelovalo kao da je u nekoj rupi. Ne znam koji je kat al znam da je pedijatrija

----------


## Optimist

Hvala, već smo obavili pretragu. 

Da, kariogram se radi u zelenoj zgradi u prizemlju na pedijatriji, ulaz u zgradu je u suterenu. Nalaz se čeka 3 mjeseca.

----------


## nivesa

Ako cete imat srece.... Ja sam cekala ko budala i vise.....

----------


## Optimist

Ma da? Koliko?

Kad sam pitala sestru koliko ćemo čekati nalaze, rekla je cca 3. mj., da su nabavili dodatnu aparaturu, ali da imaju puno zaostataka i da se zato dugo čeka.

----------


## nivesa

Nama su odma rekli da se ceka 3 mj. Ali...kad sam zvala za 3 mj rekla mi je da sam na redu tek za 2 i pol mj....onda sam iskopala vezu i dobila kariogram za 5 dana  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

9.2 smo radili.kariogram. oko polovice 5 mj sam.zvala.....

----------


## sanjka

Cure di se moze u Zagrebu napraviti kariogram privatno??

----------


## Konfuzija

> Cure di se moze u Zagrebu napraviti kariogram privatno??


http://www.poliklinika-analiza.hr/cjenik-sve-usluge

Imaju ispostavu u Zg, vidi u desnom uglu.

----------


## sanjka

> http://www.poliklinika-analiza.hr/cjenik-sve-usluge
> 
> Imaju ispostavu u Zg, vidi u desnom uglu.


Hvala ti puno.

----------


## mono111

Sanjka,
Zasto ne odes na Rebro??
Cijena valjda samo za jednu osobu je 2000 kn??!!!!!! Uzas !!!

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka,
> Zasto ne odes na Rebro??
> Cijena valjda samo za jednu osobu je 2000 kn??!!!!!! Uzas !!!


Mono nemam vremena sad se zafrkavati po Rebru.
Koliko se sve ukupno ceka?? 3 mjesecs ili i vise??

Zbilja mi je soc.gin dao dosta uputnica za trombofiliju i to sam sve rijesila. Mislim da sad ako se s ovim pojavim da ce me potjerati van iz ordinacije :/

Peglat cemo kartice  :Sad:

----------


## mono111

Sanjka,
Jako se dugo ceka. Ceka se termin na Rebru mjesec dana i jos 3 mjeseca za nalaze, jos oni kazu da ce nalazi biti gotovi za par tjedana !!!  Par tj, haha  :Smile: 

Bolje onda ako mozes to obavi privatno !
Javi nalaze !

----------


## little ivy

pozdrav svima. ima li netko da mi pomogne gdje se treba javit za narucit se za kariogram u kbc split,neki kontakt za info? hvaaala

----------


## Ribica 1

Mi smo se narucili dole na salteru osobno. Pokusaj nazvat centralu i trazi da te spoje u laboratorij. Sretno

----------


## julianna

Pozdrav, ima li netko saznanja o ovome:

*pericentrična inverzija kromosoma 9 (p21q21)*

ili nekoga sa istim-sličnim problemom pa da ga kontaktiram

----------


## Inesz

pozdrav julianna,

na kromosomu 9 su česte  strukturne varijacije. ovakva inverzija kakvu si napisala puno je češća kod muškaraca nego kod žena, na žalost, često dovodi do spontanih  :Sad: 

kako je ova inverzija česta, na webu imaš i dosta dostupnih znanstvenih radova. ne znam koliko ti to može pomoći... jesi li se konzultirala s genetičarima? što oni predlažu?

----------


## julianna

*Inesz* čekam odlazak genetičaru. Pogledala sam po netu i najčešće se spominje p11q13, zaista nigdje nema spomenuto p21q21, oism na jednom španjolskom forumu gdje je žena pitala vezano  za svog muža, također u kontekstu ponovljenih spontanih pobačaja. Ne mogu nešto točno zaključiti osim što sam vidila da većina parova sa ovakvim problemima rade PGD pa smatram da i meni treba, s time se složio i dr Škvorc.

Problem je što se prije 20 g problem kromosoma 9 smatrao nebitnih dok nova istraživanja kažu da je uzrok spontanih pobačaja, sada treba naći nekog genetičara koji nije old school i koji bi mi napisao preporuku za PGD. To mi je idući problemčić jer ne znam kome se obratiti.

----------


## Lemon*

Pozdrav, i meni je došao nalaz, suprugov uredan, a ja imam zamjenu 14 i 21 kromosoma. Krajem mjeseca idemo na savjetovanje. Da li je netko upoznat s ovakvim nalazom?

----------


## Ana213

Pozdrav svima.Dali mi netko moze rec u kojoj bolnici u Zg. se najbolje naruciti za kariogram.Vidim po svim vasim postovima da se dugo ceka i narudzba i nalazi..

----------


## mono111

Ana,
U Klaicevu !!! Termin je vrlo brzo, i nalazi u roku mjesec dana !

----------


## Ana213

Mono hvala

----------


## MalaRiba

Evo da i ja javim, neke cure su pratile i moju priču - jučer sam bila kod doktora na prvoj redovnoj kontroli nakon spontanog, radio mi je briseve te dao uputnicu za TORCH i za parvovirus B19. Kad budu gotovi svi nalazi, za cca 3 tjedna radit će mi ultrazvuk, papu i najvažnije - KARIOGRAME! Ovo sam ga tražila sama jer smo imali 5 spontanih za redom - doktor misli da će sve biti u redu jer je bilo 5 misseda, a po nekoj njegovoj logici, teško da bi uopće došlo do spajanja stanica i otkucaja srca 5 puta za redom - nisam genetičar i ne razumijem dubinski tematiku, no u svakom slučaju drago mi je da smo se makli od teoretske razine i da ćemo ih napraviti pa da znam  na čemu smo i što ćemo i da li ćemo dalje.

Info za cure iz Rijeke: kariogram se radi u Zg-u, ne u Ri (rekao je da se može pri medicinskom fakultetu ali da jako kompliciraju i dugo se čekaju nalazi pa da je bolje krv slati za Zagreb). Uputnicu za supruga daje liječnik opće prakse.

----------


## mono111

MalaRiba,

Super za kariogram. To svakako morate napraviti, ja sam kariogram radila vec nakon 2.spontanog.
Javiiii nalazeee !
Vadi u Klaicevoj !!! Brzo stignu nalazi i termin se brzo dobije ! Nikako na Rebrooo !

----------


## aska

Citam na pocetku teme da je jedna forumasica isla na kariogram nakon sto joj se u IVF postupku dogodio triploidan zametak.Isto se dogodilo i meni.Nakon toga imala sam missed abortion s 8tt.Da li da vjerujem i uzmem u obzir da su ta 2 slucaja samo ''losa'' sreca radi mojih godina ili bih trebala traziti ili barem upitati nekoga od doktora za kariogram?

----------


## Optimist

Mi smo obavili kariograme nakon prvog spontanog, tako da trazi, ne moze odmoci. 
Ja sam starija od tebe 2 god. 
Kariogrami su nam u redu. 
Takodjer trazi testove trombofilije. 
Meni su dali isto nakon prvog spontanog. 
Imam 3 mutacije i na heparinu sam.

----------


## aska

Jesi to trazila svog soc.ginekologa ili MPO doktora? Ne znam bas hoce mi htjeti dati,ali budem probala.Hvala ti na odgovoru.

----------


## Optimist

Imam krasnu primarnu gin., ona mi daje uputnice bez problema, iako i MPO gin. napise preporuku.

----------


## aska

Hvala,probat cu pitati.

----------


## Optimist

Sretno, draga!

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Triplodija se desava potpuno slucajno, nema veze sa vasim kariogramima.
Znaci dogodi se ili da je j.s.s greskom, ili da dva spermika oplode j.s.
Znaci sto posto nema nikakve veze sa vasim kariogramima.
Ali pitaj bez obzira da napravite kariograme.
Po svemu, vjerovatno je kod tebe bila krom.greska ali neka druga...
Neka ti napise mpo kad ces ici, zamoli ga, mislim da bi ti on napisao....samo preporuku za uputnicu.

----------


## matahari

Da li mi netko može dati kontakte za narudžbu za kariogram (Klaićeva)? Hvala

----------


## ttadea

Pozdrav curke,
Moj slucaj je ovakav;
Imam 40g.  Prije 7mj.blinded ovum, a sada u 6.mj.missed ab i kiretaza u 10tt. Stalo srce.
Nalaz Kariogram ploda je 47,XX, +mar. Naruceni smo na kariogram za oba partnera tek za 4 mjeseca. Moze li mi pliz itko od vas reci nesto o tom nalazu jer ne nalazim nigdje takav slucaj , a treba cekati 4mjeseca za razgovor s geneticarem. Nasla sam samo da je to bila curka i da je neki kromosom viska.

----------


## mašnica

Novija iskustva oko kariograma ova supružnika? Gdje ste radili i kod koga i koji je postupak?

----------


## mašnica

Samo za info: u Klaicevoj smo dobili termin unutar 3 tjedna, potreban je papir od dr.koji salje na kariogram, dakle preporuka i tko nema dopunsko placa 1000kn. Ja sam ga uzela ranije pa nisam nista platila. Uputnicu za supruga nam je dao njegov dr. Nalaz sada cekamo rekli su do mj.dana i salju iskljucivo postom na adresu.

----------

